# MacWorld Keynote 2005: vos réactions



## sylko (5 Janvier 2005)

Voici déjà le lien pour suivre la conférence de Steve Jobs. 
La page n'est pas encore active. Patience. 

Keynote de San Francisco

Tentez de vous faire inviter par Pascal Cagni. 

Et si vous n'avez pas la patience d'attendre jusqu'à mardi, vous pouvez revivre les anciennes, avec les liens du site seriot.ch.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2005)

*Ce sujet, destiné à recueillir vos réactions à chaud pendant et après la Keynote, va être ouvert aujourd'hui entre 16h30 et 17h, la présentation débutant à 18h (heure française, belge et suisse).​**​​*​


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Voilà, le compte à rebours a débuté...  Dans 1h30 ça commence...  :love:  :love: 

Je veux... Heu...


----------



## iPod4G (11 Janvier 2005)

des iPod par milliers...
 euh non des macs... non, si , enfin des pommes... !
 (désolé mais je crois que je ne vais pas tenir le coup...)


----------



## mxmac (11 Janvier 2005)

on va faire peter les serveurs...


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

1h25...hum c'est palpitant


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

C'est parti...... iPapy mes ses chaussettes (pas celle pour l'ipod hein!), ses iGodasses (baskets couleur iPod), Son iJeans, Son iPullover (col roulé of course)... il se met un peu de iSpray dans la gorge histoire d'avoir assez de voix (vous avez remarqué iPapy il boit tout le temps de l'eau pendant les Keynote de peur de se déshydrater et de perdre sa voix)......

iMamy lui repete : tu vas etre formidable mon iChou...

il monte dans sa iAuto direction la macworld...

le voici, 

il arrive....

iPapy is back (la ils sortent un petit Europe : Toudoudoudoudouuuuuuuuuutoutoutouodudoudu)


----------



## lexspidey (11 Janvier 2005)

aaahhhhh!!!!!!
 1 h 23 m je tiendrai jamais le coup


----------



## lexspidey (11 Janvier 2005)

selon ce que steve annonce je commande de suite mon ibook !


----------



## iPod4G (11 Janvier 2005)

lexspidey a dit:
			
		

> selon ce que steve annonce je commande de suite mon ibook !


 
 ouaih... des iBook par milliers...


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2005)

Petite question bête : qui est-ce qui va nous tenir informés de ce qu'il se passe la-bas ????


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

Le keynote est diffusé par sattelite pour des privilégiés dans le monde entier (à paris par ex...)

Les divers acteurs du monde mac (les sites web en particulier) y sont certainement convié et de ce fait ils pourront suivre le keynote en direcrt et nous donner toutes les infos....


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2005)

ok merci  ah les veinards ...


----------



## iPod4G (11 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Le keynote est diffusé par sattelite pour des privilégiés dans le monde entier (à paris par ex...)
> 
> Les divers acteurs du monde mac (les sites web en particulier) y sont certainement convié et de ce fait ils pourront suivre le keynote en direcrt et nous donner toutes les infos....


 
  QUOI !!!! y'a pas Claire Chazal en direct Live ??? c'est pas encore au point...


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2005)

Le site de macworldexpo ne répond plus ...


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

ca fait deja une demi heure


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

ça brasse pas mal ici, vous avez pas peur pour vos cartes bleues avec tout ce que vous allez devoir acheter dès ce soir?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Le site de macworldexpo ne répond plus ...


Je viens de rentrer de partiels!! Ca s'est bien passé.. Maintenant, à toi Steve  Bonne chance!!


----------



## appleman (11 Janvier 2005)

moi aussi les partiels ne sont pas loin mais je les retrouve demain alors ca va etre le drame...je ne  vais pas pouvoir suivre toutes les news!


----------



## lexspidey (11 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça brasse pas mal ici, vous avez pas peur pour vos cartes bleues avec tout ce que vous allez devoir acheter dès ce soir?


 

 achat prévu depuis des mois donc pas de danger, et puis il es vraiment tant que je change mon imac G3 bleu.


----------



## appleman (11 Janvier 2005)

moi je me suis promis de rien acheter...mon ibook à à peine 3 mois alors....


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

Pour moi les partiels sont terminés depuis longtemps; je n'ai plus que ma thèse à écrire mais là ça attendra demain!


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

qui croit à un renouvellement des imacs G5 (plus puissants et un peu moins chers) un vendeur m'a assuré qu'ils recevaient une nouvelle gamme mais il ne savait pas exactement quand...


----------



## pomme man (11 Janvier 2005)

1h et ...hop...

j'ai vraiment hatte de savoir ce qu'il va ce raconter...
RDV pour ceux qui y seront à la maison de la radio...oh oh oh...

mais j'ai tout de meme des angouoisses...

ne va t'on pas encore une fois etre deçu !

à force de croir en l'innimaginable, y va peut êter nos tomber un flop sur le coin du nez...

wait and see...


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2005)

pomme man a dit:
			
		

> 1h et ...hop...
> 
> j'ai vraiment hatte de savoir ce qu'il va ce raconter...
> RDV pour ceux qui y seront à la maison de la radio...oh oh oh...
> ...


 
Le pauvre il est tellement stressé qu'il en oublie son français


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

Applecherry a dit:
			
		

> qui croit à un renouvellement des imacs G5 (plus puissants et un peu moins chers) un vendeur m'a assuré qu'ils recevaient une nouvelle gamme mais il ne savait pas exactement quand...



Moi j'aimerai y croire et dans ce cas il ya des chances que je change mon Mac cette année!


----------



## lexspidey (11 Janvier 2005)

Applecherry a dit:
			
		

> qui croit à un renouvellement des imacs G5 (plus puissants et un peu moins chers) un vendeur m'a assuré qu'ils recevaient une nouvelle gamme mais il ne savait pas exactement quand...


 

 je pense pas, enfin en fait j'en sais rien mais ca m'étonnerai. je pense plutot que les info seront sur les ibooks, powerbook, et ipods. après je sais pas des rumeur sur le G4 sans ecran, de nouvelle dalle...


----------



## Manu (11 Janvier 2005)

lexspidey a dit:
			
		

> achat prévu depuis des mois donc pas de danger, et puis il es vraiment tant que je change mon imac G3 bleu.


 
  Tu peux déjà profiter de la baisse des prix de l'iMac G5. Car ce soir je doute qu'il y ai une annonce mieux que ça.

 Avec la chance en plus d'avoir iLife 5 en standard!


----------



## NightWalker (11 Janvier 2005)

Déconnez pas les gars, je viens de recevoir mon iMac G5 , vous imaginez ma tronche si jamais l'iMac G5 est renouvelé ce soir


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

Les Imac G5 avec une config amélioré ont commencé à être livré il n'y a pas longtemps. Néanmoins, un superdrive qui accepte les DVD+RW comme les rumeurs le disent pour la nouvelle gamme de PB s'il y a, pourquoi pas! !!!


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

A défaut de vidéo en direct, on se rabattra sur la page spéciale Keynote sur MacG, dès 18h.


----------



## Commandant Sylvestre (11 Janvier 2005)

Petit Ipapy Steve Jobs...
Quand tu viendras à la Macworld San Francisco
Avec des ibooks par milliers...
N'oublis pas notre petit porte monnaie...
Mais avant de repartir...
il faudra bien le decouvrir... (= en anglais dans le texte : "oh.... one more thing")
Cette emac que tu nous a tant promis
Sans ecran, et a petit prix...

Désolé... mais après les fêtes et la rumeur... j'ai vraiment pas put m'empecher... :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Janvier 2005)

Webo, dis-moi si je me trompe mais...

Ce thread, d'ici 18h, est là pour le flood?


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Déconnez pas les gars, je viens de recevoir mon iMac G5 , vous imaginez ma tronche si jamais l'iMac G5 est renouvelé ce soir


 Je connais un proverbe chinois qui dit: n'achète jamais rien avant une keynote...mais bon pour te rassurer je ne crois pas vraiment non plus à ce renouvellement...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Janvier 2005)

:love:


 

:casse:


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A défaut de vidéo en direct, on se rabattra sur la page spéciale Keynote sur MacG, dès 18h.


 
Elle sera mise à jour à quel rythme ?


----------



## rdemonie (11 Janvier 2005)

Moi je veux mon powerbook G5,

allez lespoir fait vivre.
Bon je me contenterais dun powerbook G4.
H-50min


----------



## lexspidey (11 Janvier 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux déjà profiter de la baisse des prix de l'iMac G5. Car ce soir je doute qu'il y ai une annonce mieux que ça.
> 
> Avec la chance en plus d'avoir iLife 5 en standard!


 

 en fait j'économise pour un bi G5, depuis longtemps, lequel ? ca va dependre du budget, mais ce soir je commande surement un ibook 12', sauf si steve nous annonce une evolution majeur (genre carte graphique ou plus de ram)


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

Il y a un membre de Macg qui a fait ses bagages pour aller voir la Keynote, et nous donner toutes les infos comme celle de Paris ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Webo, dis-moi si je me trompe mais...
> 
> Ce thread, d'ici 18h, est là pour le flood?



Devine ce qu'il se serait passé s'il avait été ouvert pile à 18 heures...   On commence à vous connaître... 



			
				laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Elle sera mise à jour à quel rythme ?



Au fur et à mesure des annonces, mais avec un peu de délai.


----------



## Manu (11 Janvier 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Déconnez pas les gars, je viens de recevoir mon iMac G5 , vous imaginez ma tronche si jamais l'iMac G5 est renouvelé ce soir


 

  En attendant tu peux  être eligible pour un remboursement de quelques euros  ici

consécutif à la récente baisse des prix de l'iMac G5.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> En attendant tu peux  être eligible pour un remboursement de quelques euros  ici
> 
> consécutif à la récente baisse des prix de l'iMac G5.


 
 Pour un Imac reçu en octobre ça fonctionne aussi ?


----------



## NightWalker (11 Janvier 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> En attendant tu peux  être eligible pour un remboursement de quelques euros  ici
> 
> consécutif à la récente baisse des prix de l'iMac G5.


 
 Merci Manu, mais comme je suis passé par la Fnac... pas encore de réponse d'Apple pour les revendeurs...


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Au fur et à mesure des annonces, mais avec un peu de délai.


 
Cool heureusement que vous etes la !


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Pour un Imac reçu en octobre ça fonctionne aussi ?


 Pour le recevoir en octobre tu l'avais commandé en mai non?
apple ne sait pas quand tu le recoit mais ils savent quand tu le commande


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

Non juste après l'annonce de la Keynote 
 J'suis allé chez mon revendeur Cami Bruxelles, j'étais premier sur la liste, j'ai demander aucne config supplémentaire. Et je l'ai reçu mis octobre


----------



## SulliX (11 Janvier 2005)

Ce soir je saurais si ça vaut le coup de changer mon PBook 12"...

 Dommage, à l'heure de la keynote je serais dans les transports 

 C'était bien les infos envoyées par SMS par MacG l'autre fois


----------



## boodou (11 Janvier 2005)

ça y est ça commence , si si j'vous assure ils sont en avance !! 
j'écoute en ce moment même une radio US en direct &#8230; et Steve Jobs annonce &#8230; une fusion avec Mi*****ft !!!!


----------



## bebert (11 Janvier 2005)

Pas encore commencé et déjà trois pages !  
Ça va être chaud, j'adore !!! :love:


----------



## lexspidey (11 Janvier 2005)

aller 35 minutes ...


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

J'éspère que macg a pris ses précautions au niveau du serveur ce n'est pas que je vous en voudrais si le site ferme a 17h59 mais...
trève de plaisanterie j'ai toute confiance en vous..


----------



## lexspidey (11 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> ça y est ça commence , si si j'vous assure ils sont en avance !!
> j'écoute en ce moment même une radio US en direct &#8230; et Steve Jobs annonce &#8230; une fusion avec Mi*****ft !!!!


 

 parle pas de malheur !!!


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

30Minutes à peine!!!!  Moi je veux juste pas un nouvel iBook G5.. j'aurai trop les boules sinon  (et c'est plus de saisons  )


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

ibook G5 tu est optimiste...qui acheterait un powerbook après ca??


----------



## lexspidey (11 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> 30Minutes à peine!!!!  Moi je veux juste pas un nouvel iBook G5.. j'aurai trop les boules sinon  (et c'est plus de saisons  )


 

 j'ai cru comprendre que ca marcherai pas forcement mieu en G5 ? non, je me trompe ?


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

Applecherry a dit:
			
		

> ibook G5 tu est optimiste...qui acheterait un powermac après ca??


 
oui, le G6 bi turbo avec refroidissement à azote liquide


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

houla désolé eddy1103 je prend meme pas le temps de lire les messages avant de répondre
(j'avais compris je VEUX juste)
on va mettre ca sur le compte de la MW...


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

25 min...


----------



## mc_quafton (11 Janvier 2005)

Bon 25 minutes maintenant!!!!!! 

 C'est vraiment insuportable tout se temps a attendre...... qu'est-ce qu'on peu bien faire pendant 25 minutes??????


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

mc_quafton a dit:
			
		

> Bon 25 minutes maintenant!!!!!!
> 
> C'est vraiment insuportable tout se temps a attendre...... qu'est-ce qu'on peu bien faire pendant 25 minutes??????


Troller joyeusement sur ce fil


----------



## mc_quafton (11 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Troller joyeusement sur ce fil


 
 A tien c'est une idée j'y avais pas pensé............


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

J'ai une idée!! pour les 20minutes restantes, on ne post pas plus d'un message chacun par page de ce fil... ça devrait permettre d'éviter d'avoir 10 pages de troll  (quoi.. impossible.. un macuser peut pas se retenir si longtemps.. ah bon. chépo, je découvre  )


----------



## Manu (11 Janvier 2005)

Je me demande ce que doivent penser les nouveaux switcheurs devant toute cette frénésie d'avant keynote!!!!


----------



## chagregel (11 Janvier 2005)

Bon les newb on arrête un peu la!    :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (11 Janvier 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande ce que doivent penser les nouveaux switcheurs devant toute cette frénésie d'avant keynote!!!!


 
 Je ne sais pas si t'as remarqué... en général ils sont pire que les vétérans


----------



## MadCluster (11 Janvier 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande ce que doivent penser les nouveaux switcheurs devant toute cette frénésie d'avant keynote!!!!


Dans 15 minutes, ils comprendront (enfin, il faut espérer...)


----------



## Krynn (11 Janvier 2005)

.... 15 minutes ....


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

combien sont tombés en syncope?


----------



## mc_quafton (11 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une idée!! pour les 20minutes restantes, on ne post pas plus d'un message chacun par page de ce fil... ça devrait permettre d'éviter d'avoir 10 pages de troll  (quoi.. impossible.. un macuser peut pas se retenir si longtemps.. ah bon. chépo, je découvre  )


 

 Effectivement on na pas pu tenir plus que deux minutes...........


----------



## Charles D (11 Janvier 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande ce que doivent penser les nouveaux switcheurs devant toute cette frénésie d'avant keynote!!!!


 
Ils serrent les dents ! je veux un powerbooohouhouhouk


PS: salut à tous, dans 10 minutes je rejoinds la famille ;-)


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

si vous vous sentez à l'étroit ici, il y a tjs ipodgénération pour flooder


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

c'est pas pour dire mais les minutes sont longues sur les forums macg....


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si t'as remarqué... en général ils sont pire que les vétérans


 
C'est bien vrai ça


----------



## canardo (11 Janvier 2005)

Le Store Est Ferme !!!!


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

>


 
 et bienvenue sur MacGé..


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

......8 Minutes.......le Temps D'un Cafe


----------



## Forenheit (11 Janvier 2005)

C'est quoi cette hystérie ici ???  :rateau: 
Méfiez vous c'est contagieux


----------



## Thierry DL (11 Janvier 2005)

H-5 j'en peux plus !!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> et bienvenue sur MacGé..


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2005)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> Le Store Est Ferme !!!!


 
pfff c'est pas drôle comme blague


----------



## mc_quafton (11 Janvier 2005)

5 Petites minutes encore, on y est presque!!!!!!!!

 ......


----------



## boodou (11 Janvier 2005)

le nouveau powerbook sera équipé d'un processeur Celeron , il pèsera 7,2 kg , sa batterie aura une autonomie de 55min, il sera muni de 12 ports USB 1 et d' un lecteur de disquettes (on sait jamais) &#8230; à vos cartes de crédit !!


----------



## Forenheit (11 Janvier 2005)

4 minutes !!!


----------



## squarepusher (11 Janvier 2005)

it's time !!!!!!!!!
 modif , j'ai 4 minutes d'avance sur macG


----------



## bebert (11 Janvier 2005)

Taisez-vous, IL arrive !!!
Nan, j'déconne.


----------



## lexspidey (11 Janvier 2005)

putain je craque là !


----------



## tyler_d (11 Janvier 2005)

j'suis surement nase mais j'ai pas compris où suivre la keynote en direct (pas de vidéo ça j'ai capté...)


depuis le temps que j'attend ce fameux 11 janvier !!! pouvais en parlé à personne, les gens ne comprendrais pas...

ça fait plaisir de se retrouver entre déglingos !:rateau:


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

annonce d'un retard de 12 min    merci selon Pascal C.


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2005)

Thierry DL a dit:
			
		

> H-5 j'en peux plus !!!!!! :rateau:


h-5 ?    ou m-4 ?


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> le nouveau powerbook sera équipé d'un processeur Celeron , il pèsera 7,2 kg , sa batterie aura une autonomie de 55min, il sera muni de 12 ports USB 1 et d' un lecteur de disquettes (on sait jamais) &#8230; à vos cartes de crédit !!


 t'as oublié le prix: 3999¤


----------



## Charles D (11 Janvier 2005)

Ou peut on suivre l'evenement malgré le non direct? http://keynote.macg.co/ ?


----------



## canardo (11 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> pfff c'est pas drôle comme blague


 
pas une blague regarde :

*Thank you for shopping at the Apple Online Store*

[font=Helvetica,Geneva,Arial]Apple's Online and phone Order Status services are temporarily unavailable due to a scheduled upgrade to our systems.

We apologize for any inconvenience.[/font]*You can also order from The Apple Store by calling 1-800-MY-APPLE. *
*Sales and Refunds | Terms of Use | Privacy Policy *
*Copyright © 2004 Apple Computer, Inc. All rights reserved. *


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Charles D a dit:
			
		

> Ou peut on suivre l'evenement malgré le non direct? http://keynote.macg.co/ ?



Ben, oui, merci pour le rappel du lien. Il sera actualisé au fil de la Keynote.  Rafraîchissement manuel.


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

1min 37s...


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

h-m


----------



## mc_quafton (11 Janvier 2005)

Bon ça y est!!!!!!! il est 12:00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2005)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> ça fait plaisir de se retrouver entre déglingos !:rateau:


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

Applecherry a dit:
			
		

> t'as oublié le prix: 3999¤


A CE PRIX ILS VONT METTRE UN ECRAN??????????? :mouais:


----------



## DocThomas (11 Janvier 2005)

c'est dingue! 5 pages de commentaires alors que c'est pas commencé!
bon il est 59 je m'installe :
Bonne keynote a tous


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

t'as pas pu te glisser dans le coffre de sylko ?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

Ca y est le flood va commencer !!!


----------



## boodou (11 Janvier 2005)

top !!


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

bon, sinon, ça va?


----------



## tyler_d (11 Janvier 2005)

*18h00 !!!!!!!!!*

(4 minutes avant, comme tf1...)

où est le nouvel ipod ?
le nouveau mini mac ?
le powerbook ?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

Bon ben tout va bien, la Terre tourne toujours! ouffff


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est le flood va commencer !!!


 
ça fait un certain temps maintenant


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

au fait je vous ai pas raconté la nouvelle? alors ce matin je sors de chez moi quand...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

Bon, il raconte koi steve???


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

ca y est le direct commence (en decalage de 3 minutes) chacun appreciera!


----------



## bebert (11 Janvier 2005)

J'arrive même pas à me connecter sur le ichat "macg"...


----------



## boodou (11 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> top !!


 
 j'ai gangné ! le premier à 18h pile !! j'ai gagné quoi au fait  ??
 ok , je file dans ma chambre &#8230;


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Janvier 2005)

j'arrive pas a aller dans le salon MacG sur ichat il veut pas de moi ;'(


----------



## Mac'ool (11 Janvier 2005)

Bon c'est parti !

tous le monde est bien installé devant son ecran ?


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il raconte koi steve???


 
pause pipi


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2005)

Bon moi je profite des pubs pour aller faire pipi là ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Janvier 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Voici déjà le lien pour suivre la conférence de Steve Jobs.
> La page n'est pas encore active. Patience.
> 
> Keynote de San Francisco
> ...


 Fonctionne pas le lien :'(


----------



## tyler_d (11 Janvier 2005)

meme le site officiel est mort :


http://www.macworldexpo.com/live/20/


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

au Moscone center à la place de Pascal Cagni ils ont vertigo en fond sonore


----------



## ithymique (11 Janvier 2005)

voilà sinon à part ça j'ai encore grillé ma clef usb la dernière fois c'était une lexar et là c'est une jumpflash. je soupçonne un certain pc asus p4/p8 de détruire toutes les clefs usb que l'on y branche car sur les 14 autres de la salle ça marchait sans problème.
bon alors ils se dépêchent ces powerbook g5 ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Fonctionne pas le lien :'(



Pour quelqu'un qui bosse pour...  T'es au courant...   Pas de retransmission directe en vidéo.


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2005)

http://keynote.macg.co/


----------



## bebert (11 Janvier 2005)

_Le record de connectés est de 712, 13/12/2004 à 19h35._


----------



## Fllinc (11 Janvier 2005)

Quelqu'un pense tenir le coup? Parce que moi j'aurais p-e besoin de soutien psychologique... 

En plus je tiens pas compte de la recommandation de MacG, je recharge sans cesse...


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> _Le record de connectés est de 712, 13/12/2004 à 19h35._


 
c'est clair qu'il va pas tenir


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2005)

Aaaaaazhhhhhh


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair qu'il va pas tenir


 il s'est passé quelque chose de special ce jour la?


----------



## squarepusher (11 Janvier 2005)

personne ne veut m'inviter dans le salon ichat macG je sais pas comment y accéder 
je suis sur aim 5.5 et un pc et je sais pas comment on rejoint un salon la dessus ! please


----------



## mc_quafton (11 Janvier 2005)

Sa y est je craque j'en peu plus !!!!!!!!!!!     


 Une annonce vite!!!! quelque chose n'importe quoi!!|!


----------



## squarepusher (11 Janvier 2005)

mon pseudo c'est squarexab au fait !


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

apparament passage de U2 à let's get it started in here des black eyed peas, quel sans de l'à propos chez Apple


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

Fllinc a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un pense tenir le coup? Parce que moi j'aurais p-e besoin de soutien psychologique...
> 
> En plus je tiens pas compte de la recommandation de MacG, je recharge sans cesse...


MOI AUSSI MAIS TOUJOURS RIEN ....CE DOIT ETRE CA ETRE IMPATIENT! :hein:


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

mc_quafton a dit:
			
		

> Sa y est je craque j'en peu plus !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Une annonce vite!!!! quelque chose n'importe quoi!!|!


 j'imagine: "mesdames et messieurs, Bonjour......"
viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite!!!!


----------



## Fllinc (11 Janvier 2005)

Ne serait-ce qu'une nouvelle couleur de bas pour ipod... Histoire qu'on se mette quelque chose sous la dent...


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaazhhhhhh


 
pourquoi Paris?


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

Let's get it started!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWISS COASTERS (11 Janvier 2005)

Hello tout le monde

chuis nouveau sur le forum, mais j'ai pas le temps de me présenter, j'le ferai après, place au show, bon Keynote à tous !


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2005)

Bon il se dépêche Steve ? parce que la si je reste trop longtemps au boulot ils vont croire que je fais des heures sup ;-)


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

la lumière s'éteint et ...


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

Il Arrive!!!


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

SWISS COASTERS a dit:
			
		

> Hello tout le monde
> 
> chuis nouveau sur le forum, mais j'ai pas le temps de me présenter, j'le ferai après, place au show, bon Keynote à tous !


 
_[mode naas on]  et boenvenue sur macgé [mode naas off]_


----------



## vg93179 (11 Janvier 2005)

parce que la musique d'acceuil, moi je m'en cogne un peu....


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

Passons Les Applaudissements Svp!!!!!


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

Apple Store fermé


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

Faut aller où pour suivre la keynote?? Comment vous faites pour voir??


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2005)

Le salon iChat "MacG" étant saturé, vous pouvez rejoindre :"MacG 2"


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

vg93179 a dit:
			
		

> parce que la musique d'acceuil, moi je m'en cogne un peu....


 Apple pense a nous, ca fait une heure qu'on poireaute sur les forums, eux ils passent un peu de musique c normal


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2005)

Le Store est fermé !


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

Ca y est Steve arrive !!!!!


----------



## squarepusher (11 Janvier 2005)

le site spécial kenote de macg déconne chez moi !


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

ça merde aussi ici, dommage


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

alalala ça rame de tout coté


----------



## vg93179 (11 Janvier 2005)

oui tous les serveurs semblent dépassés.... barrez vous tous, je vous raconterai ;-)


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

oh la grosse frayeur je croyais que c'etait ma connexion j'ai raté quelque chose???? :'(


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

Apparement y a eu un Bug en utilisant spotlight...


----------



## MadCluster (11 Janvier 2005)

Houlà, c'est la bérézina! On doit être trop!


----------



## squarepusher (11 Janvier 2005)

sur le forum ca va mieux


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2005)

Steve parle de Tiger


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

J'arrive pas à avoir la page pour la keynote en direct sur macge!!
 Quelqu'un sait ce qu'il se passe en ce moment !?


----------



## lexspidey (11 Janvier 2005)

si quelqu'un arrive a ce connecter qu'il nous raconte


----------



## MrStone (11 Janvier 2005)

y'a presque personne sur ipodgénération


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

Mail 2 Quicktime 7.... il (re)présente Tiger


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Steve parle de Tiger


 
 De spotlight, de mail 2 qui integre spotlight et de quictime 7


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

timout sur macbidouille, macgé et macrumors ; reste mac4ever pour le moment


----------



## MadCluster (11 Janvier 2005)

Je suis bloqué à 18h10...


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

mouais il fait durer un peu quoi...


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2005)

lexspidey a dit:
			
		

> si quelqu'un arrive a ce connecter qu'il nous raconte


 
MacGé n'est pas à jour, Steve est en train de parler de Tiger


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2005)

Pour l'heure démo de tiger, spotlight avec mail


----------



## lexspidey (11 Janvier 2005)

qu'est ce qu'il di sur tiger?


----------



## squarepusher (11 Janvier 2005)

pour l'instant ca va je suis pas dérouté par les annonces


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

mouais il fait durer...lui il sait deja tout )


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Janvier 2005)

Dashbord maintenant


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2005)

Source MacBidouille :


*Tiger (10.4)
*Rappel des key features de Tiger (cf. Keynotes précédentes) :
- _Spotlight_ : étant un produit Apple, il est bien plus simple et sympathique que les outils Microsoft et Google. Il s'intègre complètement au système et outils Apple et recherche dans les fichiers, commentaires de fichiers et autres bases de données.
_ça plante..._
Spotlight interagit également remarquablement avec les outils systèmes et préférences pour répondre à vos besoins.
- _Mail_ : l'aide de spotlight, les mails sont retrouvés facilement. Démo de la puissance de spotlight en cherchant un mot quasi instantanément dans 100 000 mails. Les photos dans les mails peuvent être visualisés et manipulées directement depuis Mail. Elles sont récupérées directement dans iPhoto, _cela bug à nouveau, les photos ne sont pas là..._
- _QuickTime_ intègre le codec H264 (Mpeg4 part 10 si mes souvenirs sont bons), qui permet d'obtenir une qualité étonnante pour un poids réduit. Démo avec un film.


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

Steve a dit qu'il allait faire vite sur Tiger car le temps était compté pour cette keynote


----------



## ithymique (11 Janvier 2005)

alors il vient ce firewire sans fil !!
au fait il est censé sortir quand Tiger ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

lexspidey a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qu'il di sur tiger?



Le développement est arrêté par Apple, et repris par la MBU de Microsoft.


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

Pleins de nouveaux widgets : fusion entre les widgets et sherloks


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2005)

suite :

- _Dashboard_ : un konfabulator like, démo avec un dictionnaire, un outil de traduction, la météo. Démo.


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2005)

avec tiger : mail 2, quicktime 7 : mpeg 4, gère du téléphone à la télé HD


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

d'ailleurs il en est déjà à Dashboard


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

l'heure des nouveautées approche!!!


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2005)

http://keynote.mac4ever.org/


----------



## Euclid (11 Janvier 2005)

MDR Spotlight qui plante .... apparament ce genre de mésaventure n'arrive pas qu'à Bill Gates


----------



## lexspidey (11 Janvier 2005)

pas de date ?


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

Nouvel icone dans le dock en relation avec dashboard(add widgets.... show widgets...)

... il y a de nouveaux widgets : traduction météo.....


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

Le lien pour suivre la keynote SVP.....!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

essayez tout les sites mac francophones et anglophone

mais ça plante souvent...


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2005)

Si je ne me trompe pas, ça fait deux fois qu'il dit directement ou non qu'il a beaucoup de choses à dire aujourd'hui


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Le lien pour suivre la keynote SVP.....!!!!!!!!!



On l'a donné à plusieurs reprises déjà: http://keynote.macg.co  
Note-le...


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

lexspidey a dit:
			
		

> pas de date ?


 je parie sur le 24 juin 2005


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

iChat jusqu' à 10 conversations


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

Il fait une démonstration d'Ichat..


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

au tour d'iChat : qui utilise les codecs employé notament pour quicktime


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2005)

suite :

- _iChat_. Multi-Vidéo conférence avec compression H264.


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> iChat jusqu' à 10 conversations


grace au h264


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

Pas de suivi version "video" en différé donc??


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Janvier 2005)

iChat 2 maintenant


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

Y a comme un petit air de déja vu 

a quand les véritables annonces


----------



## mxmac (11 Janvier 2005)

en tous cas bravo a mac4ever... qui tient le choc...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

Tiger sera disponible selon Steve avant Longhorn pas de date donnée.
 Maintenant il passe à la vidéo HD


----------



## mxmac (11 Janvier 2005)

macgé is back.... YOOOOO  :love:


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

soundtrack est toujours là dans Final Cut Express HD
 dispo en février


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Tiger sera disponible selon Steve avant Longhorn pas de date donnée.
> Maintenant il passe à la vidéo HD



comme d'hab : "first half of this year"


----------



## MrStone (11 Janvier 2005)

Final cut Express HD, voilà voilà...


----------



## appleman (11 Janvier 2005)

bon alors ca a du commencer ce keynote non?  pas de nouvelles encore?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

Il passe à Ilife 5
 Il commence d'abord par Iphoto
 Organisation et recherche amélioré


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

Final Cut express HD 1er annonce


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> soundtrack est toujours là dans Final Cut Express HD
> dispo en février


 je croyais que soundtrack avait disparu du catalogue, ils lont seulement laissé dans final cut?


----------



## xanadu (11 Janvier 2005)

[11.01.2005, 18:41]
Au tour de DashBoard
Apple a rajouté une icône relative à DashBoard dans le Dock. Celle-ci permet de l'activer de suite à l'écran. L'interface a également été améliorée. Les développeurs soutiennent d'ores et déjà cette technologie. Ainsi, eBay a développé son propre module permettant aux utilisateurs de suivre leurs enchères... Au passage, Dashboard a un effet sympa quand on affiche un widget, on voit des petites vaguelettes à l'écran.



[11.01.2005, 18:38]
QuickTime 7

*
Steve Jobs présente QuickTime 7. Cette mise à jour est présentée comme la plus importante depuis dix ans. Elle permet le redimensionnement en temps réel, la lecture HD, une gestion complète du MP3G-4, le support du H264 qui sera intégré dans BlueRay et HDDDVD.


[11.01.2005, 18:37]
Tiger arrive

Steve Jobs parle de Tiger qui contient plus de 200 nouveautés et qui sera disponible au premier semestre 2005. Il indique que la plate-forme Mac OS X compte désormais plus de 14 millions d'utilisateurs.

 Apple réalise quelques démonstrations de son système d'exploitation. On remarque quelques nouveautés dans Mail notamment qui intègre un slideshow permettant de visualiser les images intégrées en pièce jointe dans un mail.


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

iLife 05!!!!!!!! upgrae majeur pour tout!


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

Iphoto supportera les films au format mpeg4 et le format RAW


----------



## MrStone (11 Janvier 2005)

Applecherry a dit:
			
		

> je croyais que soundtrack avait disparu du catalogue, ils lont seulement laissé dans final cut?



Yep, il n'est plus vendu, il est livré en bundle, avec Final Cut, ou dans la creative suite, par ex


----------



## Goulven (11 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> iLife 05!!!!!!!! upgrae majeur pour tout!


On parle de iLife05 ???


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2005)

*suite :*

*Vidéo HD (haute définition)

*Final Cut Express passe à la HD. FCE hérite de fonctionnalités de FCP. Il supportera le format HDV.
299$ la version complète, 99$ la mise à jour.

*iLife 05*

- _iPhoto_ supporte le mpeg4, format RAW


----------



## mxmac (11 Janvier 2005)

pas la peine de copier coller frenetiquement les pages d'info keynote... ça ralonge le post pour rien !!!!!


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

j'adore les remarques de macnn : "strangely no audience reaction"


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine de copier coller frenetiquement les pages d'info keynote... ça ralonge le post pour rien !!!!!



Au point où on en est...  :love:


----------



## xanadu (11 Janvier 2005)

OK désolé


----------



## MrStone (11 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> On parle de iLife05 ???



Voui ! Mise à jour majeure (hum...) qui s'appuiera sur les avancées de Spotlight,iPhoto supportera plus de formats, etc etc :love:


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

Bon là il nous refait toute une démonstration de Ilife


----------



## mc_quafton (11 Janvier 2005)

Hum..... le temps passe.... le temps passe........ déja 50 minute!!!


----------



## appleman (11 Janvier 2005)

vous trouvez ou totes les info là???


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

sinon iPhoto euh 5 ? à l'air pas mal : je me demande s'il va y avoir un prix de mise à jour comme pour final cut express hd


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

on a toujours pas dépassé les 735 là? on est a combien de connectés?


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2005)

Applecherry a dit:
			
		

> on a toujours pas dépassé les 735 là? on est a combien de connectés?


 
on en est loin, on est a 510 ...


----------



## Amophis (11 Janvier 2005)

iPhoto avec la gestion de dossiers.... ENFIN   c'est où qu'on signe


----------



## mc_quafton (11 Janvier 2005)

Nous somme 513 pour l'instant....... au début du Keynote on était 596


----------



## appleman (11 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> on en est loin, on est a 510 ...



c'est pas encore gagné


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

iphoto 0( semble bien mais koi d'autres dans ilife(il parait que itunes est supprimmé)


----------



## Amophis (11 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas encore gagné




Vous allez voir lors de l'annonce du Hardware.... on pourra plus se connecter


----------



## lel (11 Janvier 2005)

faut dire pour le moment, y a pas grand chose d'interessant ... l'action apple est en plein effondrement !


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

C'est l'heure de la soupe c pour ça


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

ben en bas à droite du chèque 

mais iPhoto à vraiment l'air très très sympa


----------



## mc_quafton (11 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas encore gagné


 

 490..... et sa décend encore


----------



## lepatron (11 Janvier 2005)

pouvez vous envoyer le lien où l'on peux voir tt ca en live
merci

ps: oh oui oh oui... une gestion de dossier


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

vous en faites pas cava peut etre venir après


----------



## Amophis (11 Janvier 2005)

Qqun connait comment faire rafraichir automatiquement une page sous Firefox??? J'avais lu ça qq part


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

moi je regarde sur mac4ever sur macrumors et sur macplus


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2005)

info capitale : _Al Gore est dans le public._


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

c'est long sans direct..........!


----------



## vg93179 (11 Janvier 2005)

combien de temps ca dure en tout la keynote ? a quelle moment va t'il parler du hardware ?


----------



## mc_quafton (11 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> info capitale : _Al Gore est dans le public._


 

 Il n'était pas devenu membre du conceil d'administration d'Apple après sa défaite au élection de 2000?


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

ou sont les ibooks PWbooks? ou est le Picaso?????


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

Il en a enfin fini avec Iphoto!!!
 Il passe maintenant à Imovie


----------



## nicolapinot (11 Janvier 2005)

y a plus rien qui bouge... keynote.macge ne repond plus... au secours


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

ca fait au moins 35 sec qu'on a pas eu de news!!!
des newss!!!!!!


----------



## MamaCass (11 Janvier 2005)

Ca marche la discussion MacG chez vous ? moi ca fait rien !!! Pas de fenetre qui apparaisse !!
Sniff


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

et bla et bla et blablabla.......


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

ils vont annoncer un truc important là...un truc énorme!


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

On peut maintenant rajouter de la HD dans Imovie
 Il fait une petite démo..


----------



## pèrejc (11 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

j'arrive, pour l'instant pas de news( JE VEUX L'IPOD FLASH   ). Et mes mômes qui veulent jouer sur le micro......J'espère que lorsque je me reconnecteai il y aura du neuf  
@+


----------



## canardo (11 Janvier 2005)

The server made a boo boo. (403)

macnn vient de peter un plomb...


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

tiens....non.


----------



## Amophis (11 Janvier 2005)

Mac4Ever tiens le coup....


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2005)

imovie gère le MPEG 4, la vidéo HD


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

courage toutes et tous : après iMovie y'aura garageband


----------



## AlfUTT (11 Janvier 2005)

_iMovie_ est désormais compatible HD et plus rapide. Et la fonction Magic iMovie qui monte votre film tout seul !  Démo.


----------



## iManu (11 Janvier 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche la discussion MacG chez vous ? moi ca fait rien !!! Pas de fenetre qui apparaisse !!
> Sniff


Ben non, chez moi non plus...


----------



## mattdaft (11 Janvier 2005)

iPod iPod iPod !!!!


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

"we can see an iWork icon on the dock..."


----------



## cham (11 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> courage toutes et tous : après iMovie y'aura garageband



LOL 

Je reviens après mangé alors


----------



## regsam (11 Janvier 2005)

je suis sur iChat (LEVY Samuel) et j'ai suivi la marche à suivre :
"Pour une discussion plus vivante, plus en prise sur l'actualité immédiate, n'hésitez pas à rejoindre notre salon iChat spécialement mis en place pour l'occasion. Pour vous y connecter, lancer iChat, faites "Pomme G" et enter "MacG" comme nom de conversation."
Aucun résultat
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?


----------



## MamaCass (11 Janvier 2005)

Trop de monde sur ichat peut-être ?


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

vu le poids à prévoir pour le montage HD Steve va nous vendre un énorme disque dur super et tout et tout 

je me demande ce qu'est Magic iMovie


----------



## AlfUTT (11 Janvier 2005)

Les caméras vidéo HD sont vendues à partir de 3500$, mais il est probable que cela devienne demain la caméra tout public. SONY est invité pour présenter une telle caméra.


----------



## nicolapinot (11 Janvier 2005)

faut decompresser.... y a plus rien qui repond. Faites comme moi, prenez une p'tite biere (ou un jus d'o pour ceux qui sont sasn alcool...).
Joyeux Keynote!!!


----------



## dajay (11 Janvier 2005)

Chaque Keynote est décidément une aventure dont seuls quelques serveurs arrivent à s'en tirer... Vous imaginez le nombres de connecté sur MacRumors ? Tous les 'ricains et... le reste


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Janvier 2005)

Si MacG ne fonctionne pas, aller sur MacG2 ou MacG3


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Qqun connait comment faire rafraichir automatiquement une page sous Firefox??? J'avais lu ça qq part


Faut Tabbrowser extension


----------



## mattdaft (11 Janvier 2005)

c bon, la page répond now mais tjrs pas de news


----------



## iManu (11 Janvier 2005)

http://keynote.macg.co/ est aussi en rideau...   
Ca doit être super !!!


----------



## MadCluster (11 Janvier 2005)

regsam a dit:
			
		

> je suis sur iChat (LEVY Samuel) et j'ai suivi la marche à suivre :
> "Pour une discussion plus vivante, plus en prise sur l'actualité immédiate, n'hésitez pas à rejoindre notre salon iChat spécialement mis en place pour l'occasion. Pour vous y connecter, lancer iChat, faites "Pomme G" et enter "MacG" comme nom de conversation."
> Aucun résultat
> Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?


Si tu n'as pas de réaction, c'est que le salon est plein... Sur Mac4Ever, ils en sont quasi au dixième salon... Mac4EverX (X= le chiffre du salon) comme code...


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

Sony + apple : 

le CEO de sony affirme que apple et sony sont les meilleurs pour provoquer une petite revolution dans le monde du multimédia : annonce dans l'air???


----------



## nicolapinot (11 Janvier 2005)

ca sent le connect sur ipod ou le ITMS sur les sony???
ok je sors....


----------



## iManu (11 Janvier 2005)

iManu a dit:
			
		

> http://keynote.macg.co/ est aussi en rideau...
> Ca doit être super !!!


Raté...
Ca marche, ça marche pas... C'est un clignotant ce truc


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

mac4ever a dit:
			
		

> 19:06  	(Si jamais la page semble ne pas vouloir se charger, relancez Safari ou essayez un autre navigateur. Il s'agit sans doute d'un bug de Safari...)


----------



## pèrejc (11 Janvier 2005)

nicolapinot a dit:
			
		

> faut decompresser.... y a plus rien qui repond. Faites comme moi, prenez une p'tite biere (ou un jus d'o pour ceux qui sont sasn alcool...).
> Joyeux Keynote!!!



Bon, je vais suivre tes conseils  , je laisse mes enfants sur le micro.....(fait chier quand même   )


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

---> Macplus :

Le président de Sony est ému d&#8217;être là, et explique à Steve quil va démocratiser les prix de ses camescopes pour tous. Il se serrent la "louche" et sont copains pour la vie...

excellent  : ils sont copains pour la vie...

avec derriere la tete : tu vas voir steevy avec msft on va te bouffer iTunes


----------



## dajay (11 Janvier 2005)

nicolapinot a dit:
			
		

> ca sent le connect sur ipod ou le ITMS sur les sony???
> ok je sors....



Si ça se trouve, on assiste à la naissance d'un standart du DRM ?


----------



## AlfUTT (11 Janvier 2005)

plutot!


----------



## mc_quafton (11 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Sony + apple :
> 
> le CEO de sony affirme que apple et sony sont les meilleurs pour provoquer une petite revolution dans le monde du multimédia : annonce dans l'air???


 

 un iPod Sony!!!!!!!!!

 ------j'ai compris ......je sors!


----------



## nicolapinot (11 Janvier 2005)

pèrejc a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais suivre tes conseils  , je laisse mes enfants sur le micro.....(fait chier quand même   )


 
 Ouais, je decompresse mais je suis tout ca d'un oeil avide...  pas question de laisser les manettes au chat... la biere est fraiche, un regal pour les papilles...


----------



## AlfUTT (11 Janvier 2005)

- _iDVD_ propose 15 nouveaux thèmes et la fonction "1 click DVD" pour créer son DVD en 1 click. Les formats +-R +-RW sont supportés.


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2005)

Pour l'heure c'est idvd


----------



## nicolapinot (11 Janvier 2005)

AlfUTT a dit:
			
		

> - _iDVD_ propose 15 nouveaux thèmes et la fonction "1 click DVD" pour créer son DVD en 1 click. Les formats +-R +-RW sont supportés.


 
 Ca sent l'upgrade des superdrive ca...


----------



## lexspidey (11 Janvier 2005)

pour l'instant mac4ever tien bon c'est cool


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

macgé aussi à nouveau


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

un 16x ne serais pas de refus en double couche, et quitte à rêver j'aimerais aussi un 32x


----------



## mc_quafton (11 Janvier 2005)

Sans vouloir faire de peine a personne..... le Keynote était suposé se terminé à 10:30 heure de San Fransisco selon le site du MacWorld


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Janvier 2005)

*GarageBand* maintenant


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

Garageband fais de la reconnaissance sonore !!! ??? je n'ai pas dû bien lire


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

mc_quafton a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir faire de peine a personne..... le Keynote était suposé se terminé à 10:30 heure de San Fransisco selon le site du MacWorld


 c'est à dire quelle heure ici ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Janvier 2005)

(Macplus)
"GarageBand maintenant fait son apparition sur l?écran, le CEO revient sur cette application vraiment excelllente selon lui. Il y a beaucoup d?améliorations car les demandes étaient énormes selon le CEO*: 
**pistes flexibles 
**créer ses boucles 
**transformateur vocale


Un musicien vient de faire son entrée en scène pour tester en "live" cette nouvelle version de l?application musicale. Extraodrinaire lorsque le musicien joue le logiciel transcrits en langage musicale (les clés et les lignes) sur l?écran*! c?est hallucinant..."


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

appartement garage band retranscrit les accords en temps reel sur une partition!!!! 

c'est dingue!


----------



## dajay (11 Janvier 2005)

Héhé ! Garageband semble connaitre une évolution majeure


----------



## AlfUTT (11 Janvier 2005)

Allez petite pose avant de réattaquer alors !!!


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Garageband fais de la reconnaissance sonore !!! ??? je n'ai pas dû bien lire



transformateur vocal !!


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

cela fait longtemps qu'il existe des adptaters guitare vers midi


----------



## mc_quafton (11 Janvier 2005)

Applecherry a dit:
			
		

> c'est à dire quelle heure ici ?


 
En france : 19:30

 Au Québec : 13:30


----------



## AlfUTT (11 Janvier 2005)

- GarageBand : 8 pistes, réglage du pitch et du timing, création de ses propres boucles, création des partitions en temps réel. John Mayer donne une démonstration.


----------



## Yakamya (11 Janvier 2005)

Aller steve parles nous de l'iMac G4 !!!!!


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

c'est possible ca???


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

ou vous avez eu l'info????


----------



## AlfUTT (11 Janvier 2005)

D'accord d'accord je pars ! C'est dur de quitter de tels évenements !


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-7845-keynote-macworld-sf-05


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Bon, place à l'iPod flash et hop au lit...  :love:


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-7845-keynote-macworld-sf-05


merci j'y vais


----------



## AlfUTT (11 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-7845-keynote-macworld-sf-05


Merci pr le lien


----------



## marlou (11 Janvier 2005)

je crois que webolivier a raison....


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

"there is an unknown icon on steve's dock..." 

encore un peu de sofrware et puis viendra le hardware


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Janvier 2005)

fin de garageband a priori : ça pourra commencer à devenir intéressant ...


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

iWork semble etre annoncé


----------



## tyler_d (11 Janvier 2005)

ca tue effectivement !

plus que 10 minutes pour le reste.. je crois plus à l'imac sans tete, la vedette ça va encore etre l'ipod...


----------



## Pierrou (11 Janvier 2005)

Le codec H624 pour iChat, ça veut dire quoi??


----------



## AlfUTT (11 Janvier 2005)

Nouveau Produit : la suite iWork

- Keynote 2


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Le codec H624 pour iChat, ça veut dire quoi??



C'est ça...


----------



## AlfUTT (11 Janvier 2005)

- Keynote 2 avec 10 nouveaux thèmes, du texte, des graphes et des images animées. Diaporama interactif.


----------



## appleman (11 Janvier 2005)

macG a nouveau en caraffe...mac4ever reste imperturbable


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> macG a nouveau en caraffe...mac4ever reste imperturbable



[Mode je sais me tenir ON]Non... rien...   [/Mode je sais me tenir OFF]


----------



## Pierrou (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça...


Yeah ! mais pour MSN?????


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Yeah ! mais pour MSN?????



On parle d'iChat là.  iChat 3.0 en l'occurence.


----------



## mc_quafton (11 Janvier 2005)

Finalement je crois bien que le Keynote sera beaucoup plus long que prévu


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

j'ai l'impression que la cadence diminue...on peut se mettre à pleurer maintenant ou on attend encore un peu??


----------



## mc_quafton (11 Janvier 2005)

Applecherry a dit:
			
		

> j'ai l'impression que la cadence diminue...on peut se mettre à pleurer maintenant ou on attend encore un peu??




On attent encore!!!! l'espoire fait vivre.........


----------



## mikoo (11 Janvier 2005)

RRR!!!! j'en peu plus... vite un truc hardware!!!!!


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Janvier 2005)

le traitement de texte : pages


----------



## AlfUTT (11 Janvier 2005)

"Pages".

« Enfin un vrai éditeur de texte sur Mac, un incroyable sens du style ! »

C'est Phil Schiller qui fait la démo de "Pages". Pages permet surtout de faire des documents de qualité à partir de modèles...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

Bon alors il le sort son Ipod truc et l'imac !!!


----------



## MadCluster (11 Janvier 2005)

iWorks : après Keynote, "Pages", un éditeur de texte...


----------



## nicolapinot (11 Janvier 2005)

Bon, j'ai presque fini ma biere... pourtant, je fais durer (surtout parce que j'ai acheté un truc dégueu eu rhum sans faire gaffe... ils pourraient pas changer le packaging quand ils changent leproduit???)
Aller un peu de hard stp


----------



## mattdaft (11 Janvier 2005)

oui ya forcement des update hard et des new hards


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> le traitement de texte : page


 ca a l'air révolutionnaire ou plutot quelque chose du style nisus writer?


----------



## Belisaire (11 Janvier 2005)

Pages est vraiment une bonn nouvelle : un traitement de texte avec le feeling apple, j'attendais ça depuis longtemps ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

Bélisaire


----------



## rdemonie (11 Janvier 2005)

c quand quil parle de ce nouvau pb jen peu plus
jai arreter de bossr juste pour ca 

JE LE VEUX


----------



## mikoo (11 Janvier 2005)

Est-ce que vous croyez que j'ai le temps d'aller au toilettes de peur de rater une annonce?? lol


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

"iLife sera vendu 79$, disponible dans une semaine, dès le 22 janvier, et livré avec tous les nouveaux Mac"

Et ceux qui l'ont acheté récemment, on s'en fou?? Une tite réduction au moins??


----------



## rdemonie (11 Janvier 2005)

vas y on te tiendra au courant


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

la touche "reload" de mon navigateur commence à s'user gentillement...


----------



## appleman (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> [Mode je sais me tenir ON]Non... rien...   [/Mode je sais me tenir OFF]



faut dire ce qui est ...


----------



## MadCluster (11 Janvier 2005)

Mac Mini! Mais qu'est-ce donc?


----------



## lexspidey (11 Janvier 2005)

grace a page je vai enfin pouvoir dire au revoir a crosoft


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

steve annonce mac mini


----------



## noz (11 Janvier 2005)

Annonce du macmini !! (ché pas ce que c'est par contre..     )


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

qu'est-ce donc? qu'est-ce donc?


----------



## xanadu (11 Janvier 2005)

Patience


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

Pour le moment, à part iLife.. rien de bien gégé..

Quant à Pages et iWork, les sites de rumeurs ont mis dans le mile!


----------



## mc_quafton (11 Janvier 2005)

MadCluster a dit:
			
		

> Mac Mini! Mais qu'est-ce donc?


 

 Arrêter se suspence et dite moi c'Est quoi!!!!!! (même si........)


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

tssss quand on à vu un "macmini" on les à tous vu!! (moi perso j'en ai pas vu)


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

Quoi quoi ?? un mac mini ???


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

continuez de nous informer car les sites macG et autre bloquent! MERCI


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2005)

macmini


----------



## dajay (11 Janvier 2005)

Belisaire a dit:
			
		

> Pages est vraiment une bonn nouvelle : un traitement de texte avec le feeling apple, j'attendais ça depuis longtemps ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> Bélisaire




Mellel existait déjà...

Ca en fait des tests logiciels pour les semaines à venir !


----------



## lexspidey (11 Janvier 2005)

c'est quoi mac mini ??


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

un pti' mac, quoi..


----------



## MadCluster (11 Janvier 2005)

On en sait encore rien! Le mini-Mac?


----------



## noz (11 Janvier 2005)

Rien de plus pour l'instant, mais je penche fortement pour le fameux headless mac...


----------



## tyler_d (11 Janvier 2005)

quel suspens !!! et après faudra courir le web pour trouver des photos !

merci en tout cas à tous ceux qui nous informent dans ce sujet, c'est sympa


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Janvier 2005)

Nouveau produit : Le Mac mini

Slot In combo, Ethernet, DVI/VGA, USB2, firewire.
Il est miniscule et n'est pas plus haut que 60% de la hauteur d'un iPod Mini ! Impressionnant.
Il est BYOKM : Bring Your Own Keyboard and Mouse (NDLR: un Cube killer ?


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

ce serait un organiseur style palm??


----------



## nicolapinot (11 Janvier 2005)

une phot, une phot....argh!!! je meurs, ou sont nos portables, nos ipod....


----------



## iScrat (11 Janvier 2005)

mac mini =
slot-in, usb2, FW , VGA+dvi...pa plu haut que 60% de l'a hauteur d'un ipod mini !! voila ske c !!!


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2005)

macmini 500 et 600 $ en 1,25 et 1,45 GHz combo, DD 40 ou 60 Go


----------



## marlou (11 Janvier 2005)

c'est un....macmini


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

Grrr le serveur IRC où il transcrivaient la Keynote est griller


----------



## mc_quafton (11 Janvier 2005)

Un Mac qui est minuscule avec un combo drive. Il peut se brancher sur n'importe quel écran, n'importe quel clavier USB. "Ceux qui ne switch pas n'auraont pas d'excuses".

  1.25 Ghz, Combo, 40GB, 499$
  1.42 Ghz, Combo 60GB, 599$

  Disponible le 22 Janvier !


----------



## Belisaire (11 Janvier 2005)

Ouais enfin Mellel ça tient du gadget : y'a plein de fonctions word qui n'existent pas. Pour écrire un courrier ça va, pour ma thèse de 800 pages ... hum, hum, un peu juste.

Espérons que Pages attauqe de front ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## tyler_d (11 Janvier 2005)

et ba putain !!!!!

s'cusez


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

le voici


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

Belisaire a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin Mellel ça tient du gadget : y'a plein de fonctions word qui n'existent pas. Pour écrire un courrier ça va, pour ma thèse de 800 pages ... hum, hum, un peu juste.
> 
> Espérons que Pages attauqe de front ! ! ! ! ! !


va te coucher


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

photos!!!photos!!! pleeaaaaaase


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

http://webpages.charter.net.nyud.net:8090/mattman7/mini.jpg


----------



## fpoil (11 Janvier 2005)

c'est quand quon peut voir la bete? applestore ouvert ?


----------



## dajay (11 Janvier 2005)

Belisaire a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin Mellel ça tient du gadget : y'a plein de fonctions word qui n'existent pas. Pour écrire un courrier ça va, pour ma thèse de 800 pages ... hum, hum, un peu juste.
> 
> Espérons que Pages attauqe de front ! ! ! ! ! !




Que d'apriori... J'ai écris ma thèse professionnelle de mastère spé. avec Mellel et ai commencé à travailler sur ma thèse académique avec. so...
Sur les forums il y a beaucoup de témoignages de personnes qui écrivent des livres avec Mellel...
Bref, c'est HS, restons on là.


----------



## MadCluster (11 Janvier 2005)

Haaaaa? Il reparle de l'iPod et d'iTunes!
Tiens donc...
Ce serait le "One More Thing", déjà?


----------



## /la giraffe (11 Janvier 2005)

NOOOOOOOOONNNNNNN c'est pas vrai c'est donc vraiment une infos        vous l'apellez comment ?


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

ouaaaahhhh stylé (c quoi les performances? G4, 256mo?)


----------



## lexspidey (11 Janvier 2005)

Belisaire a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin Mellel ça tient du gadget : y'a plein de fonctions word qui n'existent pas. Pour écrire un courrier ça va, pour ma thèse de 800 pages ... hum, hum, un peu juste.
> 
> Espérons que Pages attauqe de front ! ! ! ! ! !


 

 je l'utilisai rarement parce que j'aime pas l'ergo mais a par ca c'est pas si mal. enfin moi ce que j'en di.


----------



## rdemonie (11 Janvier 2005)

quil est beau


----------



## mikoo (11 Janvier 2005)

Le mac mini est laaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

Bon, iLife le 22 janvier, Mac Mini le 22 janvier...

 Quoi d'autre???

 Pour Pages, j'ai pas compris.. Pages et iWork sont 2 soft différents??


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

dajay a dit:
			
		

> Que d'apriori... J'ai écris ma thèse professionnelle de mastère spé. avec Mellel et ai commencé à travailler sur ma thèse académique avec. so...
> Sur les forums il y a beaucoup de témoignages de personnes qui écrivent des livres avec Mellel...
> Bref, c'est HS, restons on là.


voila quelqu'un qui a fait une thèse


----------



## vg93179 (11 Janvier 2005)

zut, meme les pauvres vont acheter des macs maintenant... on est plus tranquille nul part...


----------



## woulf (11 Janvier 2005)

je suis curieux de voir la carte graphique du mac mini.. ATI RAGE 8Mos ?


----------



## hugo76 (11 Janvier 2005)

really impressed.... so beautiful.. va faire fureur à mon avis...

schuss


----------



## MadCluster (11 Janvier 2005)

http://webpages.charter.net/mattman7/box.jpg


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Janvier 2005)

"Apple introduit onc l'iPod shiffle*: pas d'écran, super petit, de la taille d'un paquet de chewing-gum*!

Mais comment ca marche*? un simple bouton play-pause, chanson suivante et précédente, et le mot d'ordre est "Shuffle", c'est à dire, jouer la musique au hasard, ou par playlist*

Il se transforme en clé USB et a 12 heures d'autonomie*!"

MB


----------



## appleman (11 Janvier 2005)

5
One more thing...

l'iPod a 65% des parts de marché mais souffre des balladeurs avec carte Flash. Steve présente donc des lecteurs MP3 Flash, en se moquant de leur interface, et de leur fonctionnement. Apple ne veut pas faire une "chose" comme ça...

Apple introduit donc l'iPod shuffle*: pas d'écran, super petit, de la taille d'un paquet de chewing-gum*!

Mais comment ca marche*? un simple bouton play-pause, chanson suivante et précédente, et le mot d'ordre est "Shuffle", c'est à dire, jouer la musique au hasard, ou par playlist*

Il se transforme en clé USB et a 12 heures d'autonomie*!


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

le voici


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> Apple introduit onc l'iPod shiffle*: pas d'écran, super petit, de la taille d'un paquet de chewing-gum*!
> 
> Mais comment ca marche*? un simple bouton play-pause, chanson suivante et précédente, et le mot d'ordre est "Shuffle", c'est à dire, jouer la musique au hasard, ou par playlist*
> 
> Il se transforme en clé USB et a 12 heures d'autonomie*!


 
 Ce sera sans moi ce truc.. Déjà qu'avec un lecteur MP3 de 256Mo mon écran m'est bien utile.. alors son ipod shuffle, sans écran...  On pourra même pas enregistrer avec je pari! 

 Suis désolé, mais a force de tout vouloir faire sans écran aussi....   on peut pas toujours avoir de bonnes idées


----------



## ivremort (11 Janvier 2005)

vg93179, bravo. Ça c'est drôle.


----------



## calvin (11 Janvier 2005)

merci le copier coller de chez macbidouille 

 autant aller sur le site, pk se repeter ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> je suis curieux de voir la carte graphique du mac mini.. ATI RAGE 8Mos ?


4 Mo de ram


----------



## el_chato (11 Janvier 2005)

Quelqu'un connait les dimensions ? Ca semble être très petit ?


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> le voici


 
 bof..


----------



## el_chato (11 Janvier 2005)

el_chato a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un connait les dimensions ? Ca semble être très petit ?



Je veux parler du Mac Mini


----------



## Belisaire (11 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> voila quelqu'un qui a fait une thèse



Je ne dit pas que c'est pas faisable, je dis que je préfère travailler sur word pour plein de raisons et que Pages ne sera dépourvus de fonction de traitement de texte avancées (choix de puce, index, tables des illustrations, divers format de notes - de fin, de bas de page - d'insertion de tableaux complexes).

je veux bien voir à quoi ça ressemble mais pour le moment sur le site du jeune homme je ne vois qu'un résumé d'une quarantaine de pages...

Boudons pas notre joie vive le minimac et pages

Bélisaire


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

Remarque il y a quand même le système de playlist... L'écran ne sert pas à grand chose puisque tu connais ce qu'il y a dans ton ipod
 Tu reconnais la chanson tu passes si t'as envie
 L'écran est un détail


----------



## fpoil (11 Janvier 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> je suis curieux de voir la carte graphique du mac mini.. ATI RAGE 8Mos ?


 
 au moins avec une carte comme cela il pourra peut être livré le 22/01 encore que ....


----------



## mikoo (11 Janvier 2005)

Ipod Shuffle : quel drole de nom!


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

Le prix est correct sinon pour le ipod shuffle ... (99$ le 512mo et 149$ le 1Go)
J'attends de voir ses tites fonctions


----------



## vg93179 (11 Janvier 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> vg93179, bravo. Ça c'est drôle.



c drôle que parce que t'es ivremort...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera sans moi ce truc.. Déjà qu'avec un lecteur MP3 de 256Mo mon écran m'est bien utile.. alors son ipod shuffle, sans écran...  On pourra même pas enregistrer avec je pari!
> 
> Suis désolé, mais a force de tout vouloir faire sans écran aussi....   on peut pas toujours avoir de bonnes idées


 On ne peut déjà pas avoir tout le temps de bonnes réactions... alors de bonnes idées... ne rêvons pas !


----------



## Applecherry (11 Janvier 2005)

alors ce macmini? carte graphique?
mémoire?


----------



## dajay (11 Janvier 2005)

Le nouvel iPod, bof... Mais vu le bas prix il va trouver un public ;-)


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

c'est fini....????


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut déjà pas avoir tout le temps de bonnes réactions... alors de bonnes idées... ne rêvons pas !


Pour les"bonnes idées" et les "sans écrans", c'était juste pour rire..
 Par contre, ma réaction, je ne vois pas ce qu'elle a de mal. J'aime pas le principe d'un lecteur ipod shuffle sans écran. J'ai le droit de el dire.. ou sur ce forum certaines personnes ne tolèrent pas les critiques envers Apple... 
 EDIT: Et encore, j'ai juste critiqué un produit, pas apple en général.


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

c'est fini.....???
en tout cas le site d'Apple france a ete mis à jour!


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

"Voilà, Steve remercie tout le monde. C'est terminé !"

Oui, c'est bien fini


----------



## Gabi (11 Janvier 2005)

Configurations
Mac mini à 1,25 GHz
Mac mini à 1,42 GHz

Modèle
M9686*/A
M9687*/A

Processeur
Processeur PowerPC G4 cadencé à 1,25 GHz
Processeur PowerPC G4 cadencé à 1,42 GHz

Mémoire
256 Mo de mémoire SDRAM DDR PC2700 (333 MHz), extensible jusqu'à 1 Go

Processeur graphique
ATI Radeon 9200 avec 32 Mo de mémoire SDRAM DDR avec prise en charge de l'interface AGP 4X

Disque dur1
Ultra ATA de 40 Go1
Ultra ATA de 80 Go1

Lecteur optique
Lecteur Combo à chargement frontal (DVD-ROM/CD-RW)

Ports
Un port FireWire 400 ; deux ports USB 2.0 ; sortie DVI ; sortie VGA (adaptateur inclus)

Réseau
Ports Ethernet 10/100BASE-T et modem 56K V.923

Sans fil
AirPort Extreme vendu séparément (basé sur la norme 802.11g ; certifié Sans fil IEEE 802.11b)3; module Bluetooth interne disponible en option de configuration

Audio
Prise casque/sortie audio

Système d'exploitation
Mac OS X version 10.3 ?Panther?, incluant l'environnement Classic, Mail, iChat AV, Safari, Sherlock, Carnet d'adresses, QuickTime, iSync, iCal

Logiciels
iLife ?05 (inclut iTunes, iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD et GarageBand), AppleWorks, Nanosaur 2, Marble Blast Gold et Apple Hardware Test


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera sans moi ce truc.. Déjà qu'avec un lecteur MP3 de 256Mo mon écran m'est bien utile.. alors son ipod shuffle, sans écran...  On pourra même pas enregistrer avec je pari!
> 
> Suis désolé, mais a force de tout vouloir faire sans écran aussi....   on peut pas toujours avoir de bonnes idées


 On ne peut déjà pas avoir tout le temps de bonnes réactions... alors de bonnes idées... ne rêvons pas !


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut déjà pas avoir tout le temps de bonnes réactions... alors de bonnes idées... ne rêvons pas !


Une fois à 20h00 (bas de la page 20) et une fois à 20h19 (sur cette page).... Tu insistes un peu lourdement je trouve pour une simple appréciation personnel, qui si elle ne te plait pas, a le droit d'exister.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

iPod shuffle donc
-512Mo à 109¤
- 1Go à 159¤

iLife à 99¤ a priori (le store est pas bien remis de la keynote  ), et il existe une version familiale on dirait.

MacMini à 499 pour la version 1.25GHz avec 40Go et 599¤ pour la version 1.42GHz et 80Go.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut déjà pas avoir tout le temps de bonnes réactions... alors de bonnes idées... ne rêvons pas !


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

MacMini encore

Taille et poids
    * Hauteur : 5,08 cm
    * Largeur : 16,51 cm
    * Profondeur : 16,51 cm
    * Poids : 1,32 kg

L'est vraiment miniuscule!!! Et Super léger. Ca va faire un carton


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

ca y est l'apple store est à jour!


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Une Keynote qu'on peut facilement qualifier de grand cru. Les sites de rumeurs avaient juste sur quasiment toute la ligne, c'est à souligner, mis à part peut-être les PowerBook ou le MediaCenter. On peut presque considérer que le Mac mini est un petit MediaCenter. L'iPod Shuffle va également sans doute cartonner avec prix à tomber parterre. Apple doit maintenant attaquer avec de la pub en masse comme elle le fait avec l'iPod avec les Switchers en ligne de mire. Un cockaïl qu'on ne peut que qualifier de détonnant. Si elle ne vend pas ou mal, alors là, je n'y crois plus...  

Chapeau pour ces annonces en cascades.


----------



## fpoil (11 Janvier 2005)

c'est un barebone mac, il ne reste plus qu'à savoir si tout est accesible facilment genre dd et pourquoi pas carte graphique. Dans un sac à dos cela tient sans pb


----------



## Pomme (11 Janvier 2005)

c'est bien tout ça,on dirait qu'Apple est prête à repartir en guerre ...en tout cas maintenant elle est bien armée!   mais les powerbook dans tout ça?


----------



## fpoil (11 Janvier 2005)

Pomme a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien tout ça,on dirait qu'Apple est prête à repartir en guerre ...en tout cas maintenant elle est bien armée!   mais les powerbook dans tout ça?


 
 à mon humble avis, aucun interêt pour apple de sortir un nouveau pbook g4 même upgradé donc tant que pb g5 pas au point pas de nouveau pb


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

En fait ce mac mini, c'est Apple qui avait un stock de vieux matériels, et il s'est dit, bah on va en faire un mac pas cher..
N'empêche qu'il est bien sympa, moi j'adore
Juste étonné qu'il n'y ait pas eu de mise à jour de l'eMac


----------



## Floleb7 (11 Janvier 2005)

apple a réussi à étendre sa gamme et maintenant est présent sur quasiment tout les secteurs importants
tant pour les ordis que pour les lecteurs mp3 

pour une utilisation très basique le mac mini devrait plaire à beaucoup 
une très bonne keynote en tout cas


----------



## nicogala (11 Janvier 2005)

le DD ne serait pas celui des iBooks par hasard ?
1Go RAM maxi c'est juste pour l'évolutivité... mais ça peut contenter un certain public...
Serais-ce le nouveau Mac qui pénètrera le marché de l'éducation ?


----------



## Pitchoune (11 Janvier 2005)

Dites donc les cocos, vous avez pas honte de flooder dans ce post? Le modo Webo a dit: Ce sujet, destiné à recueillir vos réactions à chaud pendant et après la Keynote, va être ouvert aujourd'hui entre 16h30 et 17h, la présentation débutant à 18h (heure française, belge et suisse).

a part ça, je suis contente que iWorks soit sorti! :love:


----------



## nicogala (11 Janvier 2005)

Ils passent à l'offensive contre le pc en tout cas : "ssayez donc de jouer à Halo sur un PC bon marché ! Beaucoup disent qu'ils ne sont bons que pour les jeux 2D. Pourquoi ? Le processeur graphique Intel détourne la puissance du processeur central et vide littéralement la mémoire RAM du système. Pour atteindre les performances graphiques de Mac mini, vous n'avez d'autres solutions que d'acheter une carte supplémentaire. Or, certains PC peu chers n'ont même pas de connecteur libre pour vous permettre d'installer une carte supplémentaire."

Dommage que ce soit justement pour vanter une 9200 32Mos en...2005 :rateau:


----------



## calvin (11 Janvier 2005)

je sens que je vais me faire entuber, je vais acheter un powerbook la semaine prochaine et son update sortira le lendemain, je me sentirai bien con

 moi qui voulait switcher, je suis sur que ce coup fourre va me degouter des mac...



 en gros, c'etait un keynote juste pour le mac mini et l'ipod chewing gum parce que c'etait bcp de bruit pour rien...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Janvier 2005)

Je trouve le ipod shuffle superbe  :love: 

Le MacMini  n'en parlons pas, j'espere qu'il fera ce a quoi il est destiné, attiré un maximum de gens!   


Sinon coté soft, j'aurais bien aimé une maj d'itunes mais pour y rajouter quoi je ne sais pas! iWork et iLife 05' seront très bien sur mon mac  :love: 


Une belle keynote que fut celle-ci


----------



## NightWalker (11 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> je sens que je vais me faire entuber, je vais acheter un powerbook la semaine prochaine et son update sortira le lendemain, je me sentirai bien con



Si c'est la cas, il vaut mieux que tu passes par Apple Store... comme ça lorsqu'il y a effectivement changement de model tu vas le bénéficier automatiquement...


----------



## Catouuuuuuuuuu (11 Janvier 2005)

Question bête et méchante... est-ce que iWork sera intégré dans les nouveaux mac ou non? j'ai rien vu et comme ils l'ont précisé pour iLife 05 je suppose que c'est pas le cas pour iWork...


----------



## yret (11 Janvier 2005)

Effectivement, belle keynote ! Il fallait le sortir ce mac mini et cet ipod shuffle !   :love: 

Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre le futur powerbook....


----------



## Macounette (11 Janvier 2005)

Perso, je trouve cette idée de Mac "mini" très.... "mimi" :love:    même si perso je n'en ai pas l'usage. Pour un barebones ou en tant que Media Center pourquoi pas ! En tout cas il comble une lacune, c'est sûr. Et le prix défie toute concurrence, pour un produit Apple. Les familles désirant upgrader un vieux PC ou un vieux Mac, mais qui ne peuvent pas se payer un iMac n'auront pas de raison de ne pas lorgner du côté de la Pomme. 

L'iPod Shuffle est un vrai coup de génie : je ne compte pas le nombre de mes connaissances charmées qu'elles sont par l'iPod mais qui le trouvaient un chouilla trop cher, ou qui n'ont pas besoin d'autant d'espace, ou qui cherchent un "truc plus léger" et qui cherchaient plutôt un "stick" bon marché. Super idée. Et en plus ça fait clé USB et ça a 12h d'autonomie !  génial 

Par contre, pas de mise à jour des Powerbook... à mon avis cela veut dire que les Powerbook G5 ne sont pas loin


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> je sens que je vais me faire entuber, je vais acheter un powerbook la semaine prochaine et son update sortira le lendemain, je me sentirai bien con
> 
> moi qui voulait switcher, je suis sur que ce coup fourre va me degouter des mac...
> 
> ...


et les logiciels etc... tu achete un mac pas cher et t'as tout ce que tu devrais payer gratos pour out faire (et ouais, tout), tu dois aimer le piratage toi, non ?


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Janvier 2005)

Déjà je suis content, Apple a enlevé l'horrible contour bleu à la pomme du menu pomme de Tiger. 
Et un truc qui m'a impressionné c'est le module de traduction de dashboard (http://www.apple.com/macosx/tiger/dashboard.html) qui traduit au fil de la frappe


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2005)

Voilà, je viens de commander iWork et iLive. 
Vivement Tiger.  
Terrible toutes ces annonces.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je viens de commander iWork et iLive.
> Vivement Tiger.
> Terrible toutes ces annonces.



Z'êtes bien servis en Belgique...  L'AppleStore Suisse rame...  Je veux aussi mon iPod Shuffle.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Janvier 2005)

Au fait vous avez vus la nouvelle bar des menus je trouve pas ca beau (voir sur apple.com les video de tiger)


----------



## Amophis (11 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je viens de commander iWork et iLive.
> Vivement Tiger.
> Terrible toutes ces annonces.



J'ai du mal à trouver l'info: j'ai iLife'04 avec mon PB de mai 2004, je peux beneficier d'iLfie'05 pour  19¤??? Je ne crois pas   


En totu cas pas déçu par ma première Macworld en direct


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

Je cherche aussi mais franchement j'espere qu'on peut, ca serait la moindre des choses


----------



## sylko (11 Janvier 2005)

Superbe Keynote... et les p'tits fours étaient excellents.


----------



## sergio (11 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> je sens que je vais me faire entuber, je vais acheter un powerbook la semaine prochaine et son update sortira le lendemain, je me sentirai bien con
> 
> moi qui voulait switcher, je suis sur que ce coup fourre va me degouter des mac...
> 
> ...



Mais non attends 15jours !!!
Je suis sur que la gamme PWB va etre légèrement mise à jour ce mois ci !!!
Sois patient !!!!


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

Oui et les iMacs aussi peut etre


----------



## Amophis (11 Janvier 2005)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du mal à trouver l'info: j'ai iLife'04 avec mon PB de mai 2004, je peux beneficier d'iLfie'05 pour  19¤??? Je ne crois pas
> 
> 
> En totu cas pas déçu par ma première Macworld en direct




J'ai trouvé ça mais je ne sais pas l'exploiter :Mise à jour iLife 

Help


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

J'ai le même souci qu'Amophis! Pour le choix de date d'achat, je peux pas choisir une autre année que 2005 
 Et j'ai acheté mon iBook en 2004 

 C'est pas au point, ou c'est fait exprès??

 EDIT: Le lien http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore?partNumber=M9781

 et



> Les clients qui achètent un nouveau Mac  éligible n&#8217;intégrant pas iLife &#8217;05 à compter du 11 janvier 2005 inclus  peuvent évoluer vers iLife &#8217;05. Des conditions générales  s'appliquent.


 Je rêve où ça veut dire qu'il faut avoir acheter son ordi APRES le 11 janvier pour bénéficier de l'update à 19¤??


----------



## lexspidey (11 Janvier 2005)

woaa !!! et bah ca a été du sport pour suivre cette keynote, mais c'était le pied.

 est ce que quelqu'un peu me dire si je commande un ibook des que le store réouvre, quel version i-life me sera livrée 4 ou 5.

 merci et vive apple !!!


----------



## Catouuuuuuuuuu (11 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oui et les iMacs aussi peut etre


 
C'est vrai ça :mouais: ?


Moi j'ai la même question que lexspidey (juste au dessus  ) mais justement avec un imac... tant qu'à avoir attendu pour l'acheter autant avoir iLife 05 avec et éviter les 19¤ :love:


----------



## NightWalker (11 Janvier 2005)

lexspidey a dit:
			
		

> woaa !!! et bah ca a été du sport pour suivre cette keynote, mais c'était le pied.
> 
> est ce que quelqu'un peu me dire si je commande un ibook des que le store réouvre, quel version i-life me sera livrée 4 ou 5.
> 
> merci et vive apple !!!



Si tu le commande à AppleStore tu vas l'avoir avec iLife 05...


----------



## Amophis (11 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le même souci qu'Amophis! Pour le choix de date d'achat, je peux pas choisir une autre année que 2005
> Et j'ai acheté mon iBook en 2004
> 
> C'est pas au point, ou c'est fait exprès??
> ...




Le module de vérif de l'éligibilité n'a pas l'air au point, je testerais ça demain.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Le module de vérif de l'éligibilité n'a pas l'air au point, je testerais ça demain.



Si j'ai compris, seuls ceux qui achètent un mac dès aujourd'hui, ou iLife 04 aujourd'hui peuvent bénéficier de la mise à jour.


----------



## lexspidey (11 Janvier 2005)

merci, c'est super donc je le commande de suite.


----------



## Catouuuuuuuuuu (11 Janvier 2005)

ya quelque chose de pas beaucoup logique dans cette histoire:

si je comprend bien on a le droit à une mise à jour de 19¤ de iLife si on l'achète à partir d'aujourd'hui... Cela laisse penser plus ou moins clairement que iLife 05 est pas fourni pour l'instant... nan? :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai compris, seuls ceux qui achètent un mac dès aujourd'hui, ou iLife 04 aujourd'hui peuvent bénéficier de la mise à jour.


Ca c'est une moins bonne nouvelle  Débourser 79¤ pavoir iLife 05 quand on a acheté son mac il y a 2 semaines, c'est po cool 
 Je dis 79¤, mais suis po sûr du prix, c'est 79$ en tout cas pour les US. Pour le moment, sur le store, quand on clic pour acheter Ilife, il propose Garage Band JamPack 1 à 99¤ :mouais:


----------



## Mulder (11 Janvier 2005)

Catouuuuuuuuuu a dit:
			
		

> Cela laisse penser plus ou moins clairement que iLife 05 est pas fourni pour l'instant... nan? :hein:


Si. :mouais:


----------



## lithium (11 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde.
  Je me presente, lithium, futur switcheur
  Ma question est la suivante, je tourne actuellement sous pc
  -os= XP
  -Proc AMD 1800+ (1.5 Ghz)
  -512 de ram (ddr pc27000) 
 Et je me demandais(ne connaissant pas les correspondances mac <-->pc niveau perf) si le mac mini en plus de switcher sur mac, m'apportera plus de puissance que mon pc actuel sachant aussi que j'utilise bcp photoshop?

  Beaucoup d'entre vous me dirons de suite de switcher  mais je veux des avis objectifs afin de ne pas me planter pour ma transition vers le mac.
  Par avance merci.
  Cordialement L!th!uM


----------



## Yip (11 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je trouve cette idée de Mac "mini" très.... "mimi" :love:    même si perso je n'en ai pas l'usage.




Moi ça fait un moment que je pense que son surnom français est tout trouvé : Mac MIMI   


Vivement iLife05   


nico et naas   :love:


----------



## Catouuuuuuuuuu (11 Janvier 2005)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Si. :mouais:


 
On va me faire remarquer que j'insiste un peu lourdement la... mais si faut payer... c'est pas intégré... c juste qu'à partir d'aujourd hui on a le droit à la mise à jour... pour 19¤...   ou alors je suis très fatiguée... mais si ca se passe pas comme ca, a quoi sert la mise à jour operationnel uniquement pour les achats d'aujourd hui et plus tard?


----------



## ricchy (11 Janvier 2005)

Pour ma part j'ai commandé mon bipro le 20 décembre.
 L'usine étant fermée après les fêtes, à ce jour je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu. (configu spéciale)
 Peut être attendaient ils la MacWorld pour envoyer les commandes avec iLife 05. 
 J'en saurai plus le jour où je reçois ma machine. :love:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

Catouuuuuu > Attends que le site d'apple et l'apple store tourne correctement pour vérifier tout cela 

Lithium > Je pense que le MacMini t'apporterai plus de puissance.


----------



## ricchy (11 Janvier 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde.
> Je me presente, lithium, futur switcheur
> Ma question est la suivante, je tourne actuellement sous pc
> -os= XP
> ...


 Je connais pas grand chose niveaux perf PC.
 Si tu veux switcher et utiliser toshop avec mac mini, dope le avec une barrette d'1Go de ram, en tout cas 512Mo.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2005)

ranabranler des trucs du genre, oui, vous excitez pas, on verra bien, c pas dit, c pas gagné, je suis un vieux de la vieille, au lieu de faire du bien ça fera du mal, etc...

moi je trippe à mort aux annonces qui ont été faites à cette macworld

et je ne suis apple que depuis 4 mois...

et les PCs sont loins, mais loins, mais loins, mais loins...

un P koi ?


----------



## ricchy (11 Janvier 2005)

En actualité > 
 Apple vient de livrer les conditions de la mise à jour vers la nouvelle version d&#8217;iLife à un tarif préférentiel. Jsuq&#8217;au 25 mars, certains utilisateurs ont la possibilité d&#8217;acquérir la suite pour 19 ¤, au lieux de 79. Sont concernés ceux qui ont acheté un nouveau Mac depuis le 11 janvier et qui n&#8217;ont évidemment pas trouvé ou ne trouveront pas iLife &#8217;05, ou qui aurait acheté iLife &#8217;04 après cette même date. En revanche, on remarquera qu&#8217;Apple, une nouvelle fois, ne pense pas à ceux qui auraient acquis la collection logicielle avant cette date, ceux qui, par exemple, sont passés à la caisse il y a quelques semaines seulement.


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Janvier 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde.
> Je me presente, lithium, futur switcheur
> Ma question est la suivante, je tourne actuellement sous pc
> -os= XP
> ...


 Pour moi il n'y aura aucune amélioration au niveau de la puissance.
Par contre si tu n'y perds pas trop d'argent à revendre ton Pc et acheter un Mac mini ça peut valoir le coût pour l'ergonomie.


----------



## lithium (11 Janvier 2005)

Merci pour les reponses, donc mise a part la ram a porter à 1 ghz mini 512, que vaut  1.25Ghz en G4 par rapport a mon amd 1800+ (1.5Ghz)?

 @--> hamster de combat: Je n'aurais selon toi aucune amelioration materielle en passant sur la mac mini? 

 D'autre avis seront les bienvenus bien entendu 
 Merci.


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

Moi je dis que ca marche mais regardez donc votre numéro de série iLife et comparer le mien est dans la lsite et je l'ai acheté il y a 1 an


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi il n'y aura aucune amélioration au niveau de la puissance.
> Par contre si tu n'y perds pas trop d'argent à revendre ton Pc et acheter un Mac mini ça peut valoir le coût pour l'ergonomie.


Faut pas juste comparer les GHz des processeurs  A mon avis, il y gagnera..


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les reponses, donc mise a part la ram a porter à 1 ghz mini 512, que vaut 1.25Ghz en G4 par rapport a mon amd 1800+ (1.5Ghz)?
> 
> @--> hamster de combat: Je n'aurais selon toi aucune amelioration materielle en passant sur la mac mini?
> 
> ...


Cré un nouveau post dans le forum pour switch et conseil d'achats, tu auras des réponses plus facilement qu'ici.
 Mais encore une fois, on ne compare pas les GHz... les processeurs ne sont pas fait pareil  

 Eddy


----------



## ricchy (11 Janvier 2005)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> En actualité >
> Apple vient de livrer les conditions de la mise à jour vers la nouvelle version d&#8217;iLife à un tarif préférentiel. Jsuq&#8217;au 25 mars, certains utilisateurs ont la possibilité d&#8217;acquérir la suite pour 19 ¤, au lieux de 79. Sont concernés ceux qui ont acheté un nouveau Mac depuis le 11 janvier et qui n&#8217;ont évidemment pas trouvé ou ne trouveront pas iLife &#8217;05, ou qui aurait acheté iLife &#8217;04 après cette même date. En revanche, on remarquera qu&#8217;Apple, une nouvelle fois, ne pense pas à ceux qui auraient acquis la collection logicielle avant cette date, ceux qui, par exemple, sont passés à la caisse il y a quelques semaines seulement.


 
Conditions pour la Suisse


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

Mon numéro de série de iLife est dans la site de Apple alors ca devrait etre OK pour la MAJ, je vois pas l'intéret de faire une MAJ uniquement pour ceux qui ont acheter iLife auj


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Mon numéro de série de iLife est dans la site de Apple alors ca devrait etre OK pour la MAJ, je vois pas l'intéret de faire une MAJ uniquement pour ceux qui ont acheter iLife auj


et hier ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

Ils demandent copie du ticket de caisse pour info à envoyer par la poste.... Donc ils verront bien quand tu l'as acheter


----------



## golf (11 Janvier 2005)

Je suis étonné, il n'y en a pas eu un pour dire que le marketing d'Apple est nul et que lui... 



			
				calvin a dit:
			
		

> je sens que je vais me faire entuber, je vais acheter un powerbook la semaine prochaine et son update sortira le lendemain, je me sentirai bien con
> 
> moi qui voulait switcher, je suis sur que ce coup fourre va me degouter des mac...
> 
> en gros, c'etait un keynote juste pour le mac mini et l'ipod chewing gum parce que c'etait bcp de bruit pour rien...


:mouais: 



			
				eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve où ça veut dire qu'il faut avoir acheter son ordi APRES le 11 janvier pour bénéficier de l'update à 19¤??


Hé, hé, il faut bien qu'il y ait une règle du jeu, ben elle est fixée et logique, c'est aujourd'hui le lancement pour une dispo dans quelque temps ; entre les deux il y aurai de *vrais lésés* 



			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis que ca marche mais regardez donc votre numéro de série iLife et comparer le mien est dans la lsite et je l'ai acheté il y a 1 an


Comme d'hab, un post pour ne rien dire


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

Ben non


----------



## NightWalker (11 Janvier 2005)

Le keynote est en ligne, mais complètement saturé...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et hier ?





> Ce programme permet aux clients ayant acheté un ordinateur Mac éligible à compter du 11 janvier 2005 inclus d&#8217;évoluer vers iLife &#8217;05 pour 19 ¤. Consultez la liste des ordinateurs éligibles pour en savoir plus sur l&#8217;éligibilité de votre produit.
> Pour recevoir votre mise à jour iLife &#8217;05, vous devez remplir le bon de commande et fournir une photocopie du ticket de caisse ou du bordereau daté et détaillé indiquant la ou les références du ou des systèmes éligibles achetés.


 
 Apple France


----------



## golf (11 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ben non


Ben si parce qu'iLife n'as pas de n° de série 
Et la liste en question reprend des refs de machines éligibles  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hé, hé, il faut bien qu'il y ait une règle du jeu, ben elle est fixée et logique, c'est aujourd'hui le lancement pour une dispo dans quelque temps ; entre les deux il y aurai de *vrais lésés*


Faut pas exagérer non plus. Pour une suite bureautique comme MS Office par exemple, on peut toujours acheter es MAJ si on a la version précédente. Je ne vois pas pourquoi iLife ferai exception :mouais:


----------



## lithium (11 Janvier 2005)

Je viens d'ouvrir un post dans le forum switch et achats afin de continuer le sujet que j'ai lancé ici.
 Le post c'est: par là 

 Ps: merci à ceux qui m'ont deja repondu ici .
 L!th!uM


----------



## NightWalker (11 Janvier 2005)

Ce qui m'étonne est que dans la liste il y a encore l'iMac 20" 1,25Ghz. C'est le model iMac G4 tournesol. Or, ce model n'est plus en vente depuis la sortie de l'iMac G5...


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

Le numéro 9364....ca veut dire quoi alors.?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

Et sur le lien où l'on donne son système quand on a pas acheté sur l'Apple store, on peut choisir le powermac G4. Il est toujours en vente lui aussi?


----------



## golf (11 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas exagérer non plus. Pour une suite bureautique comme MS Office par exemple, on peut toujours acheter es MAJ si on a la version précédente. Je ne vois pas pourquoi iLife ferai exception :mouais:


Je vois que t'as aucune notion de la valeur de ces softs ni des prix en général :affraid:


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Cré un nouveau post dans le forum pour switch et conseil d'achats, tu auras des réponses plus facilement qu'ici.


je pouvais pas mieux dire


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que t'as aucune notion de la valeur de ces softs ni des prix en général :affraid:


MS Office vaut plus cher que iLife, c'est ça le problème? 

 EDIT: En tout cas, ta conclusion est bien rapide. Je suis peut être noob sur mac, mais j'ai quand même déjà acheté des softs sur PC


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que t'as aucune notion de la valeur de ces softs ni des prix en général :affraid:


qui fait fois 10 de nos jours golf ?


----------



## golf (11 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Le numéro 9364....ca veut dire quoi alors.?


Ref modèle


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qui fait fois 10 de nos jours golf ?


Une explication serait la bienvenue. Je ne vous suis pas là.
 Est-ce trop demandé une MAJ pour iLife??


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> MS Office vaut plus cher que iLife, c'est ça le problème?
> 
> EDIT: En tout cas, ta conclusion est bien rapide. Je suis peut être noob sur mac, mais j'ai quand même déjà acheté des softs sur PC


réfléchi ! 79¤ a vie encore ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

Et tant que j'y suis à me ridiculiser (a en croire golf et supermoquette....), on peut pas simplement mettre iPhoto et iMovie à jour?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> réfléchi ! 79¤ a vie encore ?


Ben quand tu viens d'acheter un ordi avec iLife de fournit, ils peuvent faire une tite réduction non? J'ai eu un papier vert avec mon iBook.. Des sortes de promos à détacher et à utiliser lors d'achat de logiciels Apple d'ailleurs. Ca ne peut pas servir dans ce cas là?

 EDIT: C'est une "preuve d'achat" de iLife '04 pour employer les termes du paier que j'ai eu.


----------



## golf (11 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> MS Office vaut plus cher que iLife, c'est ça le problème?
> 
> EDIT: En tout cas, ta conclusion est bien rapide. Je suis peut être noob sur mac, mais j'ai quand même déjà acheté des softs sur PC


Mais cela n'a rien à voir !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

Bon, je laisse tomber. J'ai ces fameux coupons qui sont censés me donner droit aux mise à jour de iLife. Apparement c'est juste pour faire joli donc! J'irai voir un magasin apple ou j'appellerai l'apple store. J'obtiendrai une réponse clair au moins


----------



## NightWalker (11 Janvier 2005)

Complètement saturé le serveur Akamai pour voir le keynote de Jobs...


----------



## NightWalker (11 Janvier 2005)

bah y a plus personne ??? tout le monde est en train de saturer encore plus le serveur d'Akamai????


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Complètement saturé le serveur Akamai pour voir le keynote de Jobs...


Ca y est, ça marche


----------



## golf (11 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je laisse tomber. J'ai ces fameux coupons qui sont censés me donner droit aux mise à jour de iLife. Apparement c'est juste pour faire joli donc! J'irai voir un magasin apple ou j'appellerai l'apple store. J'obtiendrai une réponse clair au moins


mdr  :rateau: 
C'est très clair sur le site Apple   

Ah ces ces geeks qui veulent tout et ne rien payer  :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je pouvais pas mieux dire


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> mdr  :rateau:
> C'est très clair sur le site Apple
> 
> Ah ces ces geeks qui veulent tout et ne rien payer  :mouais:


J'ai demandé si l'on pouvais *acheter *une MAJ, pas l'avoir gratuitement. 
 Mais merci pour ta "non" information  J'ai strictement rien appris dans l'histoire.. super


----------



## ederntal (12 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai demandé si l'on pouvais *acheter *une MAJ, pas l'avoir gratuitement.
> Mais merci pour ta "non" information  J'ai strictement rien appris dans l'histoire.. super



bon clairement : c'est une mise a jour payante iLife (79 dollars) et iWork est une nouvelle suite payante aussi (79 dollars)


----------



## golf (12 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai demandé si l'on pouvais *acheter *une MAJ, pas l'avoir gratuitement.
> Mais merci pour ta "non" information  J'ai strictement rien appris dans l'histoire.. super


Je vois que tu es parmi nous depuis le "30/03/03" et depuis t'as rien appris !!!
La iLife en est à sa xième version et t'as rien appris !!!
Ou alors c'est juste pour troller  :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> bon clairement : c'est une mise a jour payante iLife (79 dollars) et iWork est une nouvelle suite payante aussi (79 dollars)


Merci, je ferai avec dans ce cas  Enfin, sans dans un premier temps.. l'apple store ne veut rien vendre pour le moment


----------



## NightWalker (12 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu es parmi nous depuis le "30/03/03" et depuis t'as rien appris !!!
> La iLife en est à sa xième version et t'as rien appris !!!
> Ou alors c'est juste pour troller  :mouais:



soit pas si dur...   c'est un nouveau switcher du mois de décembre 2004...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu es parmi nous depuis le "30/03/03" et depuis t'as rien appris !!!
> La iLife en est à sa xième version et t'as rien appris !!!
> Ou alors c'est juste pour troller  :mouais:


Voir ne suffit pas malheureusement, chercher t'aurai permis de constater qu'avant fin novembre (ou pas loin.. j'ai pas noté la date), je n'étais plus passé sur ce forum depuis belle lurette. Et qu'à la base, je m'y suis inscrit pour l'iPod. Je n'ai jamais eu de mac avant le 23 décembre dernier, et à l'époque où j'avais l'iPod (1ère génération ou 2ème, je ne sais plus non plus) je ne m'intéressai pas aux macs par manque de moyen financier. (j'avais même pas d'ordi personnel, je squattais celui de mes parents chez eux!)

   Donc avant fin novembre, je n'ai effectivement rien appris sur iLife et tout le reste  Aucune intention de troll de ma part en tout cas. J'ai mieux à faire je te rassure 

  EDIT: 





			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> soit pas si dur...   c'est un nouveau switcher du mois de décembre 2004...


 Merci


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2005)

Bon, c'est pas bientôt fini de vous chamailler?   Allez, zou, au lit...


----------



## golf (12 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Voir ne suffit pas malheureusement, chercher t'aurai permis de constater qu'avant fin novembre (ou pas loin.. j'ai pas noté la date), je n'étais plus passé sur ce forum depuis belle lurette. Et qu'à la base, je m'y suis inscrit pour l'iPod. Je n'ai jamais eu de mac avant le 23 décembre dernier, et à l'époque où j'avais l'iPod (1ère génération ou 2ème, je ne sais plus non plus) je ne m'intéressai pas aux macs par manque de moyen financier. (j'avais même pas d'ordi personnel, je squattais celui de mes parents chez eux!)
> 
> Donc avant fin novembre, je n'ai effectivement rien appris sur iLife et tout le reste  Aucune intention de troll de ma part en tout cas. J'ai mieux à faire je te rassure
> 
> EDIT:  Merci


Ah, ok, s'cuse alors 
Mais cela ne change rien sur le reste


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ok, s'cuse alors
> Mais cela ne change rien sur le reste


WebO a raison... au lit!  (le reste.. qu'il change ou pas..je te le laisse  )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

Alors ? On continue de se faire des amis ?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2005)

Bon, voilà, iPod Shuffle 1Go et iLife '05 commandé pour Web'O, :love: et iWorks '05 pour Pitchoune.


----------



## Dahas (12 Janvier 2005)

http://a772.g.akamai.net/7/2047/1141/300_04/neo.qtv.apple.com/secure/jan/mwsf05/macworld_hi.mov 
Je sais pas si le lien a été donné mais bon voilà


----------



## golf (12 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Alors ? On continue de se faire des amis ?


Juste une remarque à un nioubie tête en l'air et bavard


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2005)

Dahas a dit:
			
		

> http://a772.g.akamai.net/7/2047/1141/300_04/neo.qtv.apple.com/secure/jan/mwsf05/macworld_hi.mov
> Je sais pas si le lien a été donné mais bon voilà



J'ai eu le temps de Dl 50 mo et puis hop plus rien  :rateau:


----------



## Dahas (12 Janvier 2005)

Meme les serverus Akamai ne tiennent pas le coup


----------



## Caster (12 Janvier 2005)

je ne l'ai pas encore regardé .... pour l'instant je m'abreuve d'informations .... et je me programme la Keynote pour ce soir. Mais que de nouveautés


----------



## Amophis (12 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Juste une remarque à un nioubie tête en l'air et bavard


 

 Je vois que tu es toujours aussi tendre et clair dans tes réponses. Je croyais que le forum était avant tout un lieu pour échanger et conseiller. Je comprend tout à fait eddy1103 car je me suis posé la même question hier soir.

 Apple nous fourni de supers coupons vert pour "mise à jour" c'est écrit dessus. Et sur le site la seule fois où ils emploient mise à jour c'est dans le cadre de l'achat d'un mac après le 11/01/05 alors qu'ils disent fournir iLife avec tout nouveau mac.... :hein: et faire payer 19¤ parce qu'ils n'ont pas mis la bonne version dans la boite après le 11/01/05, je pensais qu'Apple s'était trompé lors de l'update du site.


 Perso je l'acheterai cette mise à jour à 79¤ parce qu'elle m'apporte la gestion des dossiers sous iPhoto, mias je pense (et je ne suis pas le seul) qu'Apple n'est pas super clair sur le site. Et à quoi servent ces coupons verts si l'on doit acheter le produit complet 


 Concernant tes réponses Golf, j'ai l'impression que tu n'a jamais switché, tu sais ce moment où tu n'as plus tes repères, celui où tu cherches une âme charitable pour te renseigner.... je pensais qu'un modo se devait d'être plus modéré....


----------



## MadCluster (12 Janvier 2005)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que le forum était avant tout un lieu pour échanger et conseiller...je pensais qu'un modo se devait d'être plus modéré....


----------



## bartsimp (12 Janvier 2005)

Il y a un autre endroit [font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]où [/font]on peut se downloader la totale?
 Moi j'ai du train demain et j'aimerais bien me regarder ça offline.


----------



## MrStone (12 Janvier 2005)

J'ai entendu dire qu'il y avait eu une cafouillette pendant la présentation de Steve (un bug ??? :affraid: ), quelqu'un l'a vu ???


----------



## ricchy (12 Janvier 2005)

bartsimp a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai du tain dmain et j'aimerais bien me regarder ça offline


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu dire qu'il y avait eu une cafouillette pendant la présentation de Steve (un bug ??? :affraid: ), quelqu'un l'a vu ???


Pas vu, mais je crois avoir lu que c'est spotlight le coupable. A confirmerr (ou infirmer  )

 Quant à en télécharger la video pour visionnage offline, peut être sur du Pire2Pire?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu dire qu'il y avait eu une cafouillette pendant la présentation de Steve (un bug ??? :affraid: ), quelqu'un l'a vu ???


Oui le pocketpc d'un journaliste a eu un écran bleu, c'était horrible !


----------



## bartsimp (12 Janvier 2005)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

>


 
 Ooops mon clavier sans fil de m... a mangé quelques lettres. C'est corrigé


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

> Le record de connectés est de 712, 13/12/2004 à 19h35



Finalement... pas mieux


----------



## benjamin (12 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Finalement... pas mieux


 
 Oui mais 1536 membres se sont connectés dans la journée (pas les visites, hein, juste l'identification), ce qui constitue un record. Le précédent datait de la veille, à 1436.


----------



## MrStone (12 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui le pocketpc d'un journaliste a eu un écran bleu, c'était horrible !



 :mouais: 




   :love:


----------



## appleman (12 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu dire qu'il y avait eu une cafouillette pendant la présentation de Steve (un bug ??? :affraid: ), quelqu'un l'a vu ???



Oui je viens de visionner le keynote et effectivement il y a eu un plantage lors de la demo de spotlight! il a ouvert une photo en grand qu'il avait recherchée avec spotlight et il n'a plus pu la reduire ni la fermer...du coup il a tenté quelques echap sur le clavier et l'on a joyeusement entendu les "dong" d'erreur !  

Heureusement pour Steve, il y avait un ordinateur de secours et il ne s'en est d'ailleurs pas caché, le faisant meme avec humour... il a donc switché sur l'autre ordi et a pu finir sa démo!  

Mais il a du transpirer un peu sur le coup...je pense que si l'on fait un gros plan sur son frond, on y verra une goutte de sueur perler...
  :love:


----------



## Macounette (12 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voilà, iPod Shuffle 1Go (...) commandé pour Web'O, :love: (...)


  Pareil... j'ai enfin de quoi faire mon jogging / mes courses en vélo / ma balade... :love:  
 Pour la mise à jour d'iLife j'hésite encore. Le fait qu'iPhoto gère enfin les dossiers va peut-être m'inciter à l'acheter...  Je n'avais rien compris non plus au sujet des modalités de la mise à jour, il m'a fallu lire les échanges... "animés"  ci-dessus pour comprendre.


----------



## bartsimp (12 Janvier 2005)

il y a un moyen d'enregistrer un flux quicktime?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je n'avais rien compris non plus au sujet des modalités de la mise à jour, il m'a fallu lire les échanges... "animés"  ci-dessus pour comprendre.


Bon, suis loin d'^tre le seul à avoir eu du mal à comprendre finalement.. ça rassure


----------



## vincmyl (12 Janvier 2005)

Sacré Steve mais bon un bug pour un OS en développement c'est pas la mort


----------



## bartsimp (12 Janvier 2005)

il y a un moyen d'enregistrer un flux quicktime sur le disque dur?
Comment peut-on connaître l'url du flux que l'on est en train de regarder?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pareil... j'ai enfin de quoi faire mon jogging / mes courses en vélo / ma balade... :love:
> Pour la mise à jour d'iLife j'hésite encore. Le fait qu'iPhoto gère enfin les dossiers va peut-être m'inciter à l'acheter...  Je n'avais rien compris non plus au sujet des modalités de la mise à jour, il m'a fallu lire les échanges... "animés"  ci-dessus pour comprendre.



Même si on en a déjà parlé ici et là, un sujet est spécialement ouvert pour discuter des conditions de cette mise à jour.


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voilà, iPod Shuffle 1Go et iLife '05 commandé pour Web'O, :love: et iWorks '05 pour Pitchoune.


 
t'as pris que ça?? :mouais: 

franchement, de la part d'un modo, c'est décevant  


je me tâte à en faire ramener un des states, tiens...99¤, ça pèse pas lourd en euros, ça..


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'as pris que ça?? :mouais:
> 
> franchement, de la part d'un modo, c'est décevant
> 
> ...



J'aurais bien pris un Mac mini, mais avec mon iMac G5 qui a seulement quelques mois, ça va pas le faire...


----------



## Macounette (12 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Même si on en a déjà parlé ici et là, un sujet est spécialement ouvert pour discuter des conditions de cette mise à jour.


 OK, merci pour l'info


----------



## golf (12 Janvier 2005)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu es toujours aussi tendre et clair dans tes réponses.


Bah, on ne se refait pas  :rateau: 



			
				Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que le forum était avant tout un lieu pour échanger et conseiller. Je comprend tout à fait eddy1103 car je me suis posé la même question hier soir.


Ma foi, qu'on se pose la question est normal  



			
				Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Apple nous fourni de supers coupons vert pour "mise à jour" c'est écrit dessus. Et sur le site la seule fois où ils emploient mise à jour c'est dans le cadre de l'achat d'un mac après le 11/01/05 alors qu'ils disent fournir iLife avec tout nouveau mac...
> :hein: et faire payer 19¤ parce qu'ils n'ont pas mis la bonne version dans la boite après le 11/01/05, je pensais qu'Apple s'était trompé lors de l'update du site.


Mais qu'on réfute la réponse qui est clair, là, je bondis  :sleep: 



			
				Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Concernant tes réponses Golf, j'ai l'impression que tu n'a jamais switché, tu sais ce moment où tu n'as plus tes repères, celui où tu cherches une âme charitable pour te renseigner.... je pensais qu'un modo se devait d'être plus modéré...


Bon, puisqu'il faut éclaicir, j'éclaircis    

1/ le "11/01/05" est la date d'annonce choisie par Apple pour iLife 05, la date de dispo étant le 29/01/05 ; à compter de la dispo, tous les Mac neufs auront en préinstallé iLife 05 ; entre ces deux dates, les acheteurs auront droit à une màj à un tarif couvrant juste le produit et l'expédition 
Maintenant, avant le 11/01/05 : rien...
...et c'est normal 
Mais c'est pas parce que cela ne vous plaît pas qu'il faut réagir comme çà, limite mauvaise foi.

2/ 79 ¤ le pack iLife ! C'est même pas le prix normal de l'une des composantes de ce pack ou meme d'une màj de l'ensemble :mouais:

3/ C'est même un reproche que je pourrai faire à Apple, à ce prix là, le problème, c'est que vous ne vous apercevez même plus de la valeur des choses et de la somme de boulot que cela représente :affraid:

Chez Apple Os et Softs sont la vrai richesse du produit, un atout qu'il ne faut pas le perdre de vue, une valeur ajoutée 

Mais cela a un coût et il est normal qu'on paie une quote-part à un moment où un autre


----------



## tyler_d (12 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bah, on ne se refait pas :rateau:
> 
> 
> Ma foi, qu'on se pose la question est normal
> ...


 
non mais attend 2 seconde mon coco

faut peut etre se mettre à la place des autres : (tu as peut etre ton mac actuel depuis 2-3 ans mais, MAIS 

celui qui a acheté un mac en novembre,

celui qui a acheté un beau imac g5 à sa famille en cadeau de noel

l'étudiant qui vient d'avoir son ibook depuis la baisse des prix

Pourquoi ne pas leur proposer la maj à 19, voir je sais pas moi, 39 euros

Que la suite coute 79 ou 799 je m'en tape, ce que je ne trouve pas cohérent dans la politique d'apple sur cette maj que ce n'est justement pas une MAJ !!! on ne vend qu'un nouveau produit.

c'est d'autant plus négatif pour apple que systématiquement je conseillerais de ne jamais acheter de mac entre septembre et janvier, et surtout pas pour noel !

et sans radoter, à quoi serve ces coupons de m.... qu'on file dans la boite ? pour se les épinglé sur le c.l et pouvoir dire "regardé j'ai OS X et ilife 04" ???

non mais sérieux

qu'ils ne fassent pas de coupons ou preuve d'achat alors, et là ça sera déja plus cohérent.

alors payer sa "cote part" je veux bien, mais je ne pensais pas qu'en achetant un mac j'avais opter pour le principe "abonnement france loisir" achat de "maj obligatoire tous les trimestre, maj au prix d'un pack neuf bien sur !"

jsuis pas du style à raler pour rien, mais quand on me prend pour un con ça va plus.


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> 2/ 79 ¤ le pack iLife ! C'est même pas le prix normal de l'une des composantes de ce pack ou meme d'une màj de l'ensemble :mouais:


 
79¤ n'est pas cher c'est sûr...mais faut pas non plus exagérer  .

c'est le fait de mettre 79¤ chaque année (parce que c'est cela qui nous attend) qui fait un peu tiquer, même si comme tu le dis, la qualité à un prix.

Je regrette l'absence de mis à jour individuelle des softs, même si c'est probablement une cohérence globale qui dicte ce choix...moi, garage band, je m'en fous, de même que idvd ou imovie. alors pourquoi pas une mise à jour isolée de iphoto, soft qui concerne bien plus de monde (c'est pour cela que j'avais acheté ilife 04, parce que le version précédente de iphoto ne tenait pas la route).

Par contre, iWork, c'est pas cher, cher, non?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Janvier 2005)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> non mais attend 2 seconde mon coco
> 
> faut peut etre se mettre à la place des autres :
> 
> ...


 :mouais: 
En même temps, c'est sur que chez Microsoft on ne rencontre pas ce genre de problèmes avec un nouvel OS tous les 7 ans...


----------



## golf (12 Janvier 2005)

On peut prendre le problème par le bout qu'on veut, l'approche d'Apple est pleinement justifiée et justifiable...

Et c'est le lot de tous les produits 

Faut pas non plus être de mauvaise foi 

Maintenant, cela permet d'introduire une autre notion : l'acte d'achat...

Je ne sais pas comment vous fonctionnez mais moi, je me fais des budgets et ce n'est pas la sortie du tout dernier truc qui change quoi que ce soit ; à la limite, il provoquera la mise en place d'un nouveau budget pour les 3, 6 ou encore 12 mois à venir.

Qui dit budget dit besoin ou envie à gérer !?

Certes dans le monde digital on est sans cesse sollicité mais cela n'empêche pas de prévoir et de ne pas tomber dans l'achat d'impulsion car là on en fini jamais et cela devient irrationnel  :rateau:


----------



## bartsimp (12 Janvier 2005)

bon je ne sais pas si ça intéresse qq1 mais igetmovie permet d'enregistrer un flux quicktime.


----------



## Manu (12 Janvier 2005)

Il faut reconnaitre aussi que nous savons très bien à qual moment il vaut mieux attendre avant d'acheter un Mac surtout s'il  a été  lis en vente il y a plus de huit mois. C'est à l'approche de macworld et Apple expo.
 En achetant mo,n imac G5 je savais pertinament qu'en janvier la suite ilife serait revue. Cela n'a pas du tout estomper mon hardeur. Comme celui de pas mal de monde du reste. 
 Difficile de proposer des upgrade séparés pour une suite dont les produits sont actuellement (depuis la 4), complètement enchevêtrés.
 En un mot il faut prévoir une fois par an un upgrade de la suite iLife à près de 80 Euros.


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Il faut reconnaitre aussi que nous savons très bien à qual moment il vaut mieux attendre avant d'acheter un Mac surtout s'il a été lis en vente il y a plus de huit mois. C'est à l'approche de macworld et Apple expo.
> En achetant mo,n imac G5 je savais pertinament qu'en janvier la suite ilife serait revue. Cela n'a pas du tout estomper mon hardeur. Comme celui de pas mal de monde du reste.
> Difficile de proposer des upgrade séparés pour une suite dont les produits sont actuellement (depuis la 4), complètement enchevêtrés.
> En un mot il faut prévoir une fois par an un upgrade de la suite iLife à près de 80 Euros.


 
ok, mais bon, tu sais, c'est pas parce que tu achètes un mac que tu as envie de tout savoir et de suivre toute l'actualité du mac et à te taper des retransmissions de keynote non plus..


----------



## NightWalker (12 Janvier 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Il faut reconnaitre aussi que nous savons très bien à qual moment il vaut mieux attendre avant d'acheter un Mac surtout s'il a été lis en vente il y a plus de huit mois. C'est à l'approche de macworld et Apple expo.
> En achetant mo,n imac G5 je savais pertinament qu'en janvier la suite ilife serait revue. Cela n'a pas du tout estomper mon *hardeur*. Comme celui de pas mal de monde du reste.
> Difficile de proposer des upgrade séparés pour une suite dont les produits sont actuellement (depuis la 4), complètement enchevêtrés.
> En un mot il faut prévoir une fois par an un upgrade de la suite iLife à près de 80 Euros.


 
 Paske en plus t'as un *"hardeur"* préféré ?????


----------



## fpoil (12 Janvier 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> .... Cela n'a pas du tout estomper mon hardeur. Comme celui de pas mal de monde du reste. ....


 
 un hardeur s'activant avec ardeur sur osX .....


----------



## vincmyl (12 Janvier 2005)

Ca viendra apres, ca ne fait plus partie de la stratégie d'Apple, dans le prochain mois, il y aura des MAJ


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Certes dans le monde digital on est sans cesse sollicité mais cela n'empêche pas de prévoir et de ne pas tomber dans l'achat d'impulsion car là on en fini jamais et cela devient irrationnel  :rateau:



Chuis tombé dedans je crois...   :rose:  :rose: Comment on fait pour en sortir?  :rose:


----------



## minime (13 Janvier 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis déçu tout de même par le peu d'avançées "hardware" qui se dégage de cette keynote



Les mises à jour de routine ne se font plus lors des keynotes, il sont réservés aux *nouvelles machines*, comme lors du lancement des PowerMac G5, iMac G5, ou Mac mini, ou à la présentation d'une *nouveauté importante* dans une gamme : PowerBook 12" et 17" (nouveau design, nouvelles tailles écran) ou lancement du PowerBook 15" Alu. Mais ça ne suffit pas toujours, par exemple le passage de l'iBook au G4 s'est effectué hors-keynote.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (13 Janvier 2005)

Je viens de regarder la keynote (avec 24heures de retard donc... partiels obligent) J'avais jamais vu de keynote, même celles de billou (mais je suis cruieux de voir comment lui présente son affaire)
Bref, mon impression première là de suite à chaud, c'est que malgré l'absence totalede surprise (comme tout le monde j'ai suivi la keynote via les différents sites français proposant des infos sur le sujet dont MacGé) j'ai quand même pris un énorme plaisir à la regarder. Je crois que je n'aurais pas été plus heureux en la voyant en live.

Une petite parenthèse sur l'Apple Store a Londres. Ils ont quand même réussit à le mettredans un batiment appartenant à la couronne! Joli coup quand même. Et ce batiment est somptueux pour accueillir un apple store. Un passage à Londres se révèle obligatoire  (sauf si un apple store pousse à Paris.. Stevesi tu me lis  )

La keynote donc. Mister Jobs maitrise parfaitement son affaire (présentation nickel, on le sent impliqué et concerné par ce qu'il raconte... ça m'a fait pensé àla mini video que j'ai vu de billou assis dont son rocking fauteuil, et bien steve c'est l'exact contraire!!)
Tiger j'en avais juste entendu parler sur le net et j'avais vaguement vu une screenshot. Maintenant que j'ai vu les quelques fonctions présentées par Steve, j'ai qu'une envie c'est qu'il soit en vente :rose: :rose: Entre Spotlight et Dashboard, on ne peut qu'être ébloui!! Je ne connais pas bien pour lereste ce qu'apportera Tiger, mais une chose est sûr, je me le procurerai dès sa sorti 
Petit passage sur sa demo d'iChat, elle était tout simplement fabuleuse!! Je ne sais pas si un iBook pourrait donner un si bel affichage, mais en tout cas c'est magnifique!
Autre sujet, iLife O5 (prononcé O five ça rend mieux  ) m'a donné une autreenvie, avoir un mac "fixe" avec un graveur DVD :rose: iPhoto2 est vraiment parfait! Le reste des applis me sert moins sur mon iBook  qui ne grave pas de DVD  D'où l'utilité d'un mac de bureau pour remplacer mon PC (qui ne réussissait même pas à me montrer correctement Steve faire sa keynote sans me couper le son à tout bout de champ!! Heureusement, mon ti nibook était là pour me sauver  )
Enfin, la partie hardware avec Mac Mini (il y a un post exprès pour, donc j'ajouterai rien de plus si ce n'est que pour l'avoir vu dans les mains de steve m'a permis de réaliser qu'il est minuscule!!!) J'irai l'admirer en magasin dès qu'il sera dispo  iPod Shuffle également est très bien finalement, mais j'ai toujours une réserve à cause dde l'écran (1Go de zik ça fait plus de 16h de musique je crois...) et pour les playlists, je ne sais pas bien comment cela fonctionnera.. Bref, j'attends lescommentaires de Webo sur son iPod Shuffle "d'impulsion"  

Pour finir, un mot sur l'année 2005 en "High Def", c'est très très beau. Mais ces caméras HD sont-elles toutes aussi cher que la Sony présentée?

Eddy

PS: Ah si, une question, avez-vous noté les nombreuses références faites par rapport à la France? (la tour eiffel sur iChat, l'heure du dashboard à Paris, le mot french fries sur le traducteur du DashBoard et je crois que c'est tout) Steve apprécierait-il la France à se point là

EDIT: Pour mon iBook, je m'inquiète beaucoup pour cette histoire de Core Image qu'il ne saura gérer. Est-ce si "génant"?


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> JEDIT: Pour mon iBook, je m'inquiète beaucoup pour cette histoire de Core Image qu'il ne saura gérer. Est-ce si "génant"?



Nan   

Je l'ai regardé aussi, en accélérée quand même, j'ai juste maté les passages les plus intéressants comme la visio conf ichat, l'ipod, le mini mac, Tiger... à un moment d'ailleurs le mac à fait quelques feu "coin coin", je sais pas ce que Steve foutait mais il a vite résolu l'affaire, agrémentée d'une blague que j'ai pas compris et tout le monde à rigolé, rien à voir avec les 3 bugs de la session Bilou vu récemment ou c'était très tendu. N'empêche qu'il a quoi Steve sous le pied, un G5 2,5 ghz bipro j'imagine mais croyez vous qu'il soit équipé de 8 go de ram au cas où ?


----------



## minime (13 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Steve apprécierait-il la France à se point là



C'était peut-être l'occasion de faire des private jokes, car quelques français ont eu l'occasion de travailler chez NeXT puis Apple, il les connait depuis longtemps : Jean-Marie Hullot, qui est intervenu lors d'un précédent keynote pour une démo d'iChat depuis Paris, et Bertrand Serlet, actuellement responsable de l'ingénierie logicielle.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (13 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan
> 
> Je l'ai regardé aussi, en accélérée quand même, j'ai juste maté les passages les plus intéressants comme la visio conf ichat, l'ipod, le mini mac, Tiger... à un moment d'ailleurs le mac à fait quelques feu "coin coin", je sais pas ce que Steve foutait mais il a vite résolu l'affaire, agrémentée d'une blague que j'ai pas compris et tout le monde à rigolé, rien à voir avec les 3 bugs de la session Bilou vu récemment ou c'était très tendu. N'empêche qu'il a quoi Steve sous le pied, un G5 2,5 ghz bipro j'imagine mais croyez vous qu'il soit équipé de 8 go de ram au cas où ?


Tant mieux si mon iBook peut supporter Tiger :rose: Il est tellement bien ce ibook 

 Son mac devait être joyeusement boosté, mais il met toutes les chances de son coté pour que la keynote se passe bien, c'est normal 
 Pour ton interrogation sur le truc magique de steve, il a switché sur un autre mac tout simplement. Il a dit je crois "that's why we have backup system here!" si ça t'intéresse, en clair il avait un système de secours. Pas con le steve 
  Par contre, je comprends pas comment t'as pu regardé ça en accéléré (sauf si manque de temps), moi j'ai pas raté une seconde!


			
				MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> C'était peut-être l'occasion de faire des private jokes, car quelques français ont eu l'occasion de travailler chez NeXT puis Apple, il les connait depuis longtemps : Jean-Marie Hullot, qui est intervenu lors d'un précédent keynote pour une démo d'iChat depuis Paris, et Bertrand Serlet, actuellement responsable de l'ingénierie logicielle.


Merci MiniMe pour ces précisions  Faudrait qu'ils lui parlent à Steve nos gentils concitoyens, parce que je suis impatient de voir un zoli apple store par ici 

 En tout cas, je commence dès maintenant à me programmer un switch total pour l'été prochain (povre PC.... je l'aimais bien quand même....  )

 EDIT: MDR la photo de steve jobs en 1992 dans ton lien minime! J'avais pas vu de photos de steve jusque là (à part la keynote), il a pris un coup de vieux...


----------



## golf (13 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Chuis tombé dedans je crois...   :rose:  :rose: Comment on fait pour en sortir?  :rose:


Dans ton cas, irrécupérable, faire des heures supp


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dans ton cas, irrécupérable



Me disait aussi. :hein: 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> faire des heures supp


----------



## golf (13 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> ...(sauf si un apple store pousse à Paris.. Stevesi tu me lis  )...





			
				eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> ...Faudrait qu'ils lui parlent à Steve nos gentils concitoyens, parce que je suis impatient de voir un zoli apple store par ici ...


Obstiné 
Rassure toi, c'est en cours mais les bonnes places sont chères et le système français des baux commerciaux n'arrange pas les choses


----------



## Delgesu (13 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> EDIT: MDR la photo de steve jobs en 1992 dans ton lien minime! J'avais pas vu de photos de steve jusque là (à part la keynote), il a pris un coup de vieux...



Il a surtout "pris" un cancer.


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2005)

j'ai aussi regardé cette keynote hier, et comme c'est la première fois que je vois tiger, je dois dire que c'est quand même un tuerie ce truc  . 
La question est: certes, cela tournera également sur des ibook, mais je doute qu'on l'on puisse s'en servir avec toute la souplesse (spotlight intégré partout, c'est furieux), et ça me fait un peu peur...Le démo dans mail est mortelle.

Vivement que ça sorte (même si ça va pousser mon ibook G4 vers son baroud d'honneur)


----------



## tyler_d (13 Janvier 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Il a surtout "pris" un cancer.


 
je crois surtout qu'il a été relooker

enfin passons

concernant la keynote et tiger, entièrement d'accord avec Yvos, ça va etre une tuerie ce tiger... ce qui m'inpressionne le plus c'est "automator" et je trouve que la présentation de cet été plus impressionante...

par contre, on passe de 100 à 200 nouveautés en 6 mois, ok, sauf que steevou ne présente (encore) que les meme application : spotlight, mail, automator, dashbord (les gens qui s'extasient devant la météo et l'horloge dans dashbord...:mouais: ) etc etc etc... et les 192 autres nouveautés on peut pas du tout en avoir un rapide aperçu... ? dommage...


----------



## ficelle (13 Janvier 2005)

j'ai regardé la keynote hier soir, et deux choses m'ont réellement interpellés.
- mail.app tiger
- iphoto 5
le reste, enfin les nouveautés, c'était un peu bâclé. sûrement parcequ'il y avait trop de choses à dire. le pire, c'était la demo toute naze de Pages.... à croire que le soft n'est pas encore terminé.  :rateau: j'espérais quelque chose de plus démonstratif.

le mac mini, c'est très mignon, mais loin d'être une machine super économique une fois qu'on lui ajoute tout ce dont elle à besoin.
mais je serais peut être client d'une version de base, payable en 10 fois, pour lui ouvrir le ventre et bricoler tout ça.
je me suis même pris à imaginer un cluster de mac mini :love: 

iPod shuffle, j'adore.
simple, efficace, économique... le complément idéal d'iTunes.
et en plus, ça met la pagaille chez les autres constructeurs qui ajoutent de plus en plus de fonctions à leurs périphériques.

mais la grande déception, c'est qu'il n'a pas donné de date pour tiger !     :love:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (13 Janvier 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Il a surtout "pris" un cancer.


Entre 1992 et 2005, 13 ans sont passés et ses cheveux sont devenus blancs, c'est à ça que je faisai référence. So keep cool


----------



## ederntal (13 Janvier 2005)

MAIS VOUS AVEZ OUBLIER (enfin je sais pas j'ai pas tout lu) LA VERITABLE ANNONCE DU KEYNOTE :
OS X peut bugger!!!!!

Trop drole quand il se foire 'oh there are a little bug here"
Puis il appuie sur un petit bouton caché et hop un systeme de backup... C'est tellement transparent le passage d'un systeme a l'autre qu'il aurait dis qu'il avait fait un forcer a quitter d'une nouvelle facon on l'aurai tous cru!


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (13 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> MAIS VOUS AVEZ OUBLIER (enfin je sais pas j'ai pas tout lu) LA VERITABLE ANNONCE DU KEYNOTE :
> OS X peut bugger!!!!!
> 
> Trop drole quand il se foire 'oh there *are* *a *little bug here"
> Puis il appuie sur un petit bouton caché et hop un systeme de backup... C'est tellement transparent le passage d'un systeme a l'autre qu'il aurait dis qu'il avait fait un forcer a quitter d'une nouvelle facon on l'aurai tous cru!


Et moi je dirais : "there *IS A* little bug in your sentence "


----------



## Foguenne (14 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai regardé la keynote hier soir, et deux choses m'ont réellement interpellés.
> - mail.app tiger
> - iphoto 5



La petite démo de Mail 2.0 sur le site d'Apple est très sympa.


----------



## flotow (14 Janvier 2005)

Voila
http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details?&range=3m&size=large&compare_sites=&y=r&url=http%3a%2f%2fwww.apple.com%2fipodshuffle%2fads%2f640.html

Pas mal juste pour une KN...
On ne sait pas par contre s'il sont allés avant l'annonce pendant ou apres.. de toute facon, il y aura de tout!


----------



## ederntal (14 Janvier 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner un lien valide pour télécharger la keynote?..en allant ici le visualiseur quicktime me dit qu'il ne peut fournir que l'audio aux connexions 56K alors que je suis en ADSL 512 ??..
> 
> Merci ..



donne moi ton mail et je t'envoie le lien bit torrent


----------



## ederntal (14 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La petite démo de Mail 2.0 sur le site d'Apple est très sympa.



Tu parles de la blonde ou de la brune ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner un lien valide pour télécharger la keynote?..en allant ici le visualiseur quicktime me dit qu'il ne peut fournir que l'audio aux connexions 56K alors que je suis en ADSL 512 ??..
> 
> Merci ..



Tu as parcouru ce sujet: Qui a le Keynote en enregistrable?


----------



## calvin (18 Janvier 2005)

sur les forums US on me dit que des updates ont tjrs lieu le mardi apres macworld

 je croise les doigts pr demain...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Salut a tous !!!!

 Je n'ai pas tout lu, mais je voulais dire que Keynote 2005 était super, j'avais meme enviue d'applaudir devant mon mac (un switcheur heureux et que du bonheur)

 Par contre je trouve la conversion $ --> ¤ très spéciale, vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## vincmyl (18 Janvier 2005)

Oui mais il y a des taxes pour l'ipod mini non?


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

Achète ton iPod en Suisse... c'est moins cher!


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (18 Janvier 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je trouve la conversion $ --> ¤ très spéciale, vous en pensez quoi ?


Il y a tout un fil sur ce sujet... J'ai pas le lien sous la main mais une recherche devrait te le trouver sans souci


----------

